# Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX



## cristox (23. März 2016)

Hallo!

Dieser Thread ist allem rund um die Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX Modelle gewidmet.
Ihr könnt Erfahrungen, Anregungen, Fragen, Bilder usw. posten.

Viel Spass!


----------



## cristox (23. März 2016)

Ich habe mein GC AL SLX 9.9 (Größe L)  seit 02.03.16.
Laut AB sollte es erst in der letzten Märzwoche geliefert sein.
Bestellt habe ich am 24.11.15.

Erste Eindrücke sind gut.
Fährt sich stabil wie ein Panzer, aber trotzdem agil und spritzig.
Es läuft alles sehr leicht und reibungslos.

Die Schaltung musste ich nachjustieren. Bei 2x11 muss man wohl besonders genau sein.

Der DTSwiss Freilauf ist nach Jahren mit Hopenaben erschreckend leise; ich dachte erst, der ist kaputt...

Die Schaltzüghüllen sind leider nicht durchgängig im Rahmen verlegt.
Die Züge und Leitungen sind nur wenig zu lang (gewesen).
Im Gegensatz zu den Fotos auf der HP und den Vidos auf YouTube ist die Auslass des vorderen Schaltzuges nicht mehr auf der Seite des Rohres, sondern dezentral rechts obendrauf. Das sorgt für einen etwas unglücklichen Verlauf des kurzen Stückes Zughülle zw. Rahmen und Umwerfer. Hab ich neu gemacht. Erst längeres Stück Hülle vorbiegen, DANN von beiden Seiten her einkürzen.
Leider sind alle verbauten Schaltzugendhülsen die einfachen ungedichteten aus Plastik.
Blöd ist auch, dass kein Deckel mit Zugdurchführung für die Remote einer stealth Variostütze beigelegt ist.
Werksseitig ist da ein stopfen drauf...
Die Dame im chat war der Meinung, dass das ein Spezialteil sei, dass unbedingt nur per mail bestellt werden kann.

Ansonsten ist alles gut, und wo nötig auch mit Fett montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (24. März 2016)

Bin gespannt auf die Bilder. Vor allem falls mal jemand eines in XL hat. Mal sehen, ob es dann mein 9.9 SL von 2012 ersetzt...


----------



## focusmike (25. März 2016)

Hallo
Bei mir kommt es eine Woche früher als auf der AB angegeben. GC AL SLX 7.9.
Freu.... ;-)


----------



## cristox (27. März 2016)

Ich habe gerade endlich die Fotos oben eingepflegt.
Die sind leider erst nach diversen Änderungen entstanden ;-)


----------



## kommaklar (28. März 2016)

Wie schwer war das Bike im Original Zustand?
Welche Veränderungen hast du schon gemacht und werden vielleicht noch kommen?

Ich hoffe das es nächste Saison paar andere Farbkombinationen gibt, z.B. Stealth oder grau....


----------



## cristox (28. März 2016)

Leider hab ich das bike noch gar nicht wiegen können. Ich besitze keine passende Waage. Auch keine Personenwaage...

Verändert wurde:

Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 740mm
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2 70mm; Carbonspacer (Unfug, aber hatte ich zufällig da)
Griffe: ESI Fit XC
Sattel: WTB Volt Team 142mm
Sattelklemme: Chromag (ist noch nicht auf den Bildern)

Alle Zugendhülsen gegen gedichtete aus Metall von Jagwire getauscht und die Züge dabei mit Shimano Spezialfett geschmiert.
(Das sind übrigens die neuen Optislick-Innenzüge von Shimano, also nicht über die Farbe wundern. Sieht aus wie oxidiert.)
Und das kurze Stück Schaltzug zw. Umwerfer und Rahmen neu gemacht (s.o.)

Leitungen und Züge jeweils etwa 5 cm gekürzt.

Die Schläuche sind "light" von Conti, daher kaum Gewichtsparpotential.

Sonst fällt mir da nicht viel ein, ist schon ein gutes Bike so.

Wegen den Farben:

Wenn du unbedingt Stealth willst, kannst beim jetzigen Schwarzen den roten Zierlack einfach mit Aceton entfernen. Darunter ist ja Eloxal, welches übrigens einen sehr guten Eindruck macht und sehr dick wirkt.


----------



## kommaklar (28. März 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt Stealth willst, kannst beim jetzigen Schwarzen den roten Zierlack einfach mit Aceton entfernen. Darunter ist ja Eloxal, welches übrigens einen sehr guten Eindruck macht und sehr dick wirkt.


Ja das Elox ist klasse, habe ich ja auch am Spectral. 
Da gibt es nichts zu bemängeln und mit einem etwas Öligen Tuch sieht der selbst heute noch wie neu aus!
Thema Aceton:
Ich will ja nicht die Logos entfernen. Mir würde nur der Look/Farbe vom CF Modell am Alu Rahmen zusagen.
Aber wie immer Geschmackssache und nörgeln auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (1. April 2016)

....nicht viel los hier... warten wohl alle, wie auch ich, auf das neue Bike...


----------



## XR-Kalle (1. April 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
ich stehe auch kurz vor dem Kauf, schwanke aber noch  zwischen SLX 8.9 und 9.9...
 300€ Aufpreis beim 9.9 zum 8.9 für die bessere Gabel aber weniger stabilere (leichtere) Felgen? Was meint Ihr?
 Gibt es hier schon jemanden mit einem SLX in Größe S mit 27,5" und könnte hier mal bitte ein Bild einstellen? 
In welcher Größe misst Canyon eigentlich seine Bikes? 
Danke und Gruß Jens


----------



## filiale (1. April 2016)

XR-Kalle schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich stehe auch kurz vor dem Kauf, schwanke aber noch  zwischen SLX 8.9 und 9.9...
> 300€ Aufpreis beim 9.9 zum 8.9 für die bessere Gabel aber weniger stabilere (leichtere) Felgen? Was meint Ihr?
> Gibt es hier schon jemanden mit einem SLX in Größe S mit 27,5" und könnte hier mal bitte ein Bild einstellen?
> ...




öhm, natürlich sind die Felgen leichter, man soll ja auch schneller beschleunigen können. Und ja, es geht auch auf die Stabilität. Aber Du hast Größe S. Da unterstelle ich einfach mal daß Du keine 90 oder 100Kg wiegst. Und bei einem Floh ist es einfach egal ob es die X1700 oder X1900 sind. Es ist ein Racebike und kein Enduro. Da sind leichte Felgen eben ein muß. Sei daher froh daß es beim 9.9 so ist. 1610gr zu 1770gr ist ne Menge an Masse.

Die Gabel mit Terralogic und Kashima Beschichtung ist etwas "besser", aber die andere fährt auch, ganz sicher.

Die Bikes werden gewogen in Größe M.

Fazit: Keine Rennen = 8.8, wenn Rennen = 9.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_green (1. April 2016)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> ....nicht viel los hier... warten wohl alle, wie auch ich, auf das neue Bike...



Ganz genau


----------



## bajcca (1. April 2016)

@XR-Kalle 
Mein Freund hat gerade das AL SLX 8,9 in L bekommen, wiegt 11,08kg. Die Foxgabel beim 8.9 hat 110mm Federweg, die Fox Kashima vom 9.9er hat 100mm.


----------



## XR-Kalle (1. April 2016)

Danke Jungs für die Info's und Eure Meinung...ich bin trotzdem noch hin und hergerissen.
 Ziemlich blöd auch, dass ich bei Canyon nur das Carbon-Grand Canyon in Größe "S" UND 29" bekomme...bei Alu aber nicht.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (1. April 2016)

Auch ich stehe aktuell kurz vor dem Kauf eines Grand Canyon, schwanke jedoch zwischen dem SLX 7.9 und 8.9. Das 8.9 hat XT Bremsen anstatt SLX und die FOX 32 Performance Float anstelle der Rock Shox Reba RL. Ich selbst wiege ca. 62 kg und nutze das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren und 1-2 Rennen (meist Kurzdistanz) im Jahr.
Vielen Dank


----------



## sTaY (1. April 2016)

Hallo, habe heute auch mein GC AL SLX 7.9 bekommen, eine Woche früher als erwartet. Erster Eindruck, TOP! Probefahrt erfolgt noch und werde dann ggfs nochmal berichten.
Größe ist L laut PPS gewesen, passt auch sehr gut nach dem ersten Eindruck. Ich glaube bei XL hätte ich wie auf ner Streckbank gesessen und mir beim runtersteigen bzw. abspringen immer die E*** aufgeschlagen 



Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Auch ich stehe aktuell kurz vor dem Kauf eines Grand Canyon, schwanke jedoch zwischen dem SLX 7.9 und 8.9. Das 8.9 hat XT Bremsen anstatt SLX und die FOX 32 Performance Float anstelle der Rock Shox Reba RL. Ich selbst wiege ca. 62 kg und nutze das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren und 1-2 Rennen (meist Kurzdistanz) im Jahr.
> Vielen Dank


Werde das Bike ebenfalls für Touren nutzen und einige Marathons im Jahr. Zu den Bremsen: Soo viel tut sich da nicht bzw. man merkt nicht den größten Unterschied, wenn überhaupt. Nur das Gewicht der XTs ist halt geringer als die SLXs


----------



## cristox (1. April 2016)

Ich war mir sicher, dass Euch die bikes gefallen.
Das bike fühlt sich wirklich gut an.



Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Vielen Dank


Bitte schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. April 2016)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Auch ich stehe aktuell kurz vor dem Kauf eines Grand Canyon, schwanke jedoch zwischen dem SLX 7.9 und 8.9. Das 8.9 hat XT Bremsen anstatt SLX und die FOX 32 Performance Float anstelle der Rock Shox Reba RL. Ich selbst wiege ca. 62 kg und nutze das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren und 1-2 Rennen (meist Kurzdistanz) im Jahr.
> Vielen Dank



Zwischen XT und SLX Bremse ist praktisch kein Unterschied (habe beide).
Die Reba ist unkompliziert zu warten und funktioniert einfach nur gut. Von Fox bin ich geheilt in Sachen Servicekosten und Wartung.
Wenn der Rest paßt, würde ich das 7.9 oder 8.9 nehmen.


----------



## esprit70 (2. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen 

mein 7.9 ist Gestern gekommen und auch eine Woche vor dem Termin. (Finde ich gut) 

Was mir nicht gefällt, 

 - zwei Schrauben fehlen am Vorbau!!! 
 - Starke Knackgeräusche wenn ich Rückwärst Trette. !!! Stellst sich die Frage. Normal (bezweifele ich) oder Stand der dinge!!! 

Mit der Größe L bin ich noch unschlüssig. Beim Grand Canyon CF (2012) habe ich M !!!


----------



## filiale (2. April 2016)

Die 2 Schrauben können Dir schnell nachgeschickt werden, Foto machen und email schicken.

Haste die Schaltung denn mal nachjustiert ? Kassette ist sest ? Achse auch ? Bei mir war das Kettenschloss das Problem des Knackens.

Wieso hast Du L bestellt wenn Dir M bisher gepaßt hast ? Wie sind Deine Maße ?


----------



## esprit70 (2. April 2016)

Laut PPS bin ich bei L .....  184cm / 89cm Schrittmaß / 82Kg und habe mal auf einen Mitarbeiter gehört !!


----------



## filiale (2. April 2016)

Bei Deinen Maßen ist das auch ganz klar L. Warum: Du haste eine Sl von 89. D.h. eine Sattelhöhe von Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante von 79-80cm. Du hast somit eine Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 5-7cm. Bei Größe M wäre die Sattelüberhöhung noch extremer. Es sei denn Du fährst einen zu tief eingestellten Sattel, was ich vermute, denn bei M mußte Du die Sattelstütze über das Mindestmaß hinausziehen sofern Du die korrekte Sattelhöhe fahren würdest. Aber: Es gibt auch Biker die fahren lieber mit tiefem Sattel und ganz viel Drehmoment. Das kostet zwar unnötig Kraft und ist ineffizient, aber manche fühlen sich so wohler, was auch ok ist. Muß am Ende jeder selbst wissen.

Edit: Das PPS taugt nix denn es geht NUR nach der SL. In Deinem Fall aber eh alles klar.


----------



## esprit70 (2. April 2016)

Vielleicht ist das ganze Optisch auch gerade ungewohnt für micht in der regel kleine Rahmen fährt gerade wegen nun kurzen Sattelrohr. 

Das klacken von der Kassette soweit bin ich schon gekommen. Denn wenn spannung rausnehme ( vom Schaltwerk) ist das klacken sehr leise und kommt von hinten. Beim drehen sieht man das die Abstände der Ritzel nicht gleich sind. Sie Eiern !!!


----------



## cristox (2. April 2016)

@esprit70 
Das klicken beim Rückwärtstreten kommt bestimmt von einem nicht optimal eingestellten Schaltwerk. Da müsstest du noch mal Hand anlegen.

Das Eiern der Zahnräder zueinander ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bauartbedingt.
Das dient als Steighilfe für die Kette beim schalten. 
Solange die Kassette nicht im ganzen Eiert, dürfte das ok sein.
Vergleiche das mal mit deinem anderen Rad.


----------



## pikachu (3. April 2016)

Hier mein GC AL Slx 9.9 in M
Habe meinen alten Sattel und nen neuen Carbonlenker montiert.
Gewicht mit Flaschenhalter und Pedale 11,4 Kg

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (3. April 2016)

sTaY schrieb:


> Hallo, habe heute auch mein GC AL SLX 7.9 bekommen, eine Woche früher als erwartet. Erster Eindruck, TOP! Probefahrt erfolgt noch und werde dann ggfs nochmal berichten.
> Größe ist L laut PPS gewesen, passt auch sehr gut nach dem ersten Eindruck. Ich glaube bei XL hätte ich wie auf ner Streckbank gesessen und mir beim runtersteigen bzw. abspringen immer die E*** aufgeschlagen
> 
> 
> Werde das Bike ebenfalls für Touren nutzen und einige Marathons im Jahr. Zu den Bremsen: Soo viel tut sich da nicht bzw. man merkt nicht den größten Unterschied, wenn überhaupt. Nur das Gewicht der XTs ist halt geringer als die SLXs



Foto?


----------



## Kiefer (4. April 2016)

Hallo

Wieviel wiegt der Original Sattel ?
Jemand schon gewogen ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. April 2016)

239gr


----------



## Kiefer (4. April 2016)

Okay, Danke.


----------



## cristox (7. April 2016)

Habt ihr auch die Bremsscheiben RT86 IceTech werksseitig montiert?


----------



## XR-Kalle (7. April 2016)

Gibt's hier eigentlich auch ein paar Leute um 170cm ,die ein Bike geordert haben und mal schreiben könnten,für welche Rahmengrösse bei welcher Schrittlänge sie sich entschieden haben?
Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## cristox (9. April 2016)

Hi.
Wisst ihr, welches Schaltauge da verbaut ist?
Ich hatte gerne eines in Reserve.
Auf der Canyonhomepage finde ich das Passende nicht.

Edit:
Habe es selber heraus gefunden.
Ich hatte noch die Explosionszeichnung.
Es ist Schaltauge Nummer 39 für Shimano, 38 für SRAM.

Explosionszeichnung im Anhang.


----------



## mr_green (14. April 2016)

Meins ist heute gekommen... 136 Tage warten hat sich gelohnt  fährt sich fantastisch.

7.9 - Größe M

Bin so 1.77m ... SL etwa 84cm, Arme 63

Größe passt gut, man sitzt sportlich drauf (wie es ja soll)... 1-2cm längerer Vorbau würde wohl nicht schaden (für mich), aber das werde ich erstmal in Ruhe testen. L wäre vermutlich aber zu groß gewesen.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2016)

L wäre def. zu groß, mein Kumpel mit dem ich fahre hat grob Deine Abmaße und kommt mit meinem L gar nicht zurecht


----------



## mr_green (14. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> L wäre def. zu groß, mein Kumpel mit dem ich fahre hat grob Deine Abmaße und kommt mit meinem L gar nicht zurecht



Denke ich auch... nach den ersten 20km bin ich auch davon überzeugt. Macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## mr_green (17. April 2016)

XR-Kalle schrieb:


> Gibt's hier eigentlich auch ein paar Leute um 170cm ,die ein Bike geordert haben und mal schreiben könnten,für welche Rahmengrösse bei welcher Schrittlänge sie sich entschieden haben?
> Beste Grüße
> Jens



Würde mich auch nochmal interessieren (für einen Freund)... hast Du da vielleicht noch etwas rausgefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XR-Kalle (17. April 2016)

mr_green schrieb:


> Würde mich auch nochmal interessieren (für einen Freund)... hast Du da vielleicht noch etwas rausgefunden?



Nein,ich hab mir gestern das Grand Canyon CF6.9 in "S" bestellt,da es gerade um 200€ reduziert wurde,ich sowieso schon immer mal ein 29er fahren wollte und es zudem lagernd ist.


----------



## Geraldo66 (24. April 2016)

Hi,

kurze Frage, bin 192 und wiege 105 Kilo - alles Muskeln ;-) 
Welches der Modelle würdet Ihr da empfehlen - so wie ich es gelesen habe ist das 8.9 stabiler als das 9.9 ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
G.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2016)

Die X1900 könnten etwas stabiler als die X1700 Felgen sein, dennoch sind beide bis zu einem Systemgewicht von 110kg ausgelegt (System = ALLES zusammen = Fahrer + Rad + Ausrüstung). 

Aber man könnte auch etwas am eigenen Gewicht schrauben, oder ?


----------



## toby-z (24. April 2016)

Hi,

ich wollte euch fragen, ob der Remoteschalter am Lenker der Fox Performance 32 Float des AL SLX 8.9 dreistufig (open - medium - firm) ist?
Ohne Remote besitzt laut Fox-Webseite der Schalter an der Gabel nämlich diese drei Stufen (zum Remote der Performance-Serie habe ich dort leider nichts gefunden).

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus


----------



## Geraldo66 (24. April 2016)

o.k., danke. Hast Du auch einen Tipp zur Gabel ?


----------



## filiale (24. April 2016)

Die Kashima Beschichtung soll die Gabel fluffiger machen so daß sie feinfühliger anspricht. Außerdem hat das 9.9 nur 100mm, das 8.9 wenigstens 110mm. Damit kannst Du bei Deinem Gewicht etwas mehr SAG einstellen. Das wäre bei Dir sinnvoll weil Du dann die Gabel nicht so straff aufpumpen mußt und nicht so schnell in eine Progression rein kommst.
In der Regel ist die OEM Abstimmung der Fahrwerkskomponenten bei den Herstellern (egal welcher) auf etwa 70-75kg Fahrergewicht ausgelegt. Kurzum, optimal ist keines der Räder für einen 105kg Fahrer, aber wenn, würde ich das 8.9 wegen der Gabel und den Felgen für Dich nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## We the People (28. April 2016)

Heut war es bei mir soweit. Geht gut voran der Hobel. =) Größe L


----------



## We the People (29. April 2016)

toby-z schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte euch fragen, ob der Remoteschalter am Lenker der Fox Performance 32 Float des AL SLX 8.9 dreistufig (open - medium - firm) ist?
> Ohne Remote besitzt laut Fox-Webseite der Schalter an der Gabel nämlich diese drei Stufen (zum Remote der Performance-Serie habe ich dort leider nichts gefunden).
> ...


Ja, 3-Stufiger Remote. Aber einen Unterschied zwischen Offen und Medium konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (30. April 2016)

We the People schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 488247 Anhang anzeigen 488248
> Heut war es bei mir soweit. Geht gut voran der Hobel. =) Größe L



Bei mir steht die erste Fahrt morgen an.. sauber mein Race Setup eingestellt.. ;-) Sattelstütze (P6 HiFlex) und Sattel (Ergon SMR3 Carbon) getauscht und passt...


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (2. Mai 2016)

Servus,
Bin seit letzter Woche auch in Besitz eines Al slx 9.9 in XL. Habe nach der ersten Probefahrt aber leider das Gefühl, dass ich wohl eher ein Rahmen in Größe L hätte nehmen sollen. Nach nur 30 Minuten fahrt durch die Weinberge schmerzten mir die Handgelenke trotz ergo Grips. Bin am überlegen, ob ein anderer Lenker/Vorbau da Abhilfe schaffen.... Bin 189 groß/100kg schwer und Schrittlänge von 93. vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrung von euch gesammelt. Servus. Dirk


----------



## Kiefer (2. Mai 2016)

Fruchtzwerg_26 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 489387 Servus,
> Bin seit letzter Woche auch in Besitz eines Al slx 9.9 in XL. Habe nach der ersten Probefahrt aber leider das Gefühl, dass ich wohl eher ein Rahmen in Größe L hätte nehmen sollen. Nach nur 30 Minuten fahrt durch die Weinberge schmerzten mir die Handgelenke trotz ergo Grips. Bin am überlegen, ob ein anderer Lenker/Vorbau da Abhilfe schaffen.... Bin 189 groß/100kg schwer und Schrittlänge von 93. vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrung von euch gesammelt. Servus. Dirk



Größe M ??
Zu klein, meine Meinung !!


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (2. Mai 2016)

...der Rahmen ist XL. Ich überlege, ob ich auf L wechseln soll.


----------



## Kiefer (2. Mai 2016)

Fruchtzwerg_26 schrieb:


> ...der Rahmen ist XL. Ich überlege, ob ich auf L wechseln soll.



Oh sorry, war etwas zu schnell beim Antworten. 
Würde aber auch vermuten das der Rahmen etwas zu groß ist.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (2. Mai 2016)

ich denke am besten wird es sein, mal direkt zu Canyon zu fahren und das mal vor Ort zu checken. Bisher lief mit Canyon alles bestens - Konversation via Chat und auch die Lieferung kam 3 Wochen früher als in der Bestellung bestätigt. Leider war ich wohl etwas optimistisch bei der Rahmengrösse...


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2016)

Fruchtzwerg_26 schrieb:


> ich denke am besten wird es sein, mal direkt zu Canyon zu fahren und das mal vor Ort zu checken. Bisher lief mit Canyon alles bestens - Konversation via Chat und auch die Lieferung kam 3 Wochen früher als in der Bestellung bestätigt. Leider war ich wohl etwas optimistisch bei der Rahmengrösse...



Bei L wäre Deine Sattelstütze auf max. Auszug bei SL93. Der Lenker ist somit noch tiefer als derzeit bei XL. Wenn Du auf L umsteigst ist Deine Sattelüberhöhung größer als jetzt. Du hast noch mehr Druck auf dem Lenker. Somit noch mehr aua. Messe mal den Höhenunterschied zwischen Satteloberkante und Lenkergriff oben. Wenn das jetzt schon 6-7cm sind, kannste beim L noch 4cm drauf rechnen. Du kannst aus Spaß mal Deine Stütze 4cm rausziehen und ein paar Minunten auf der Geraden rollen, auch wenns dann fast nicht zu treten ist. Dann bekommst Du eine Vorstellung von 4cm.
Aber es könnte sein, daß Du, weil Du bei L gedrückter sitzt, etwas aufrechter bist und somit etwas mehr Gewicht auf den Sattel verlagerst und somit Druck von den Händen nimmst. Das muß man aber testen. Die Überhöhung bleibt dennoch.
Die Ergogriffe sind nett, aber das SLX ist und bleibt ein Racebike mit Race Geo. Da ist Druck auf dem Lenker gewollt.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (2. Mai 2016)

Das hilft mir weiter. Hab jetzt schon die Sattelstütze 18cm raus (Sattelüberhöhung Canyon 4cm). Denke mit dem L sehe ich dann wohl aus wie ein "Affe auf nem Schleifstein" ;o)
Denkst du ein anderer Lenker mit stärkerer Kröpfung könnte Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## We the People (2. Mai 2016)

@Fruchtzwerg_26 Ich habe einen in Größe L bei einer Schrittlänge von 92,5 und einer Körpergröße von 193cm bin super Zufrieden. Wie schon erwähnt ist die Sattelstütze da auf max. Auszug.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (2. Mai 2016)

"We the People"... Was hast du denn dann für eine Sattelüberhöhung? Anderer Vorbau/Lenker?
.... Hab eben deine Bilder gesehen. Immer interessant zu wissen, was für "Fahrerdaten" hinter dem Bike stehen!


----------



## We the People (2. Mai 2016)

@Fruchtzwerg_26 habe gerade nochmal mein Rad vermessen. Sattelüberhöhung liegt bei 7cm, 1cm Spacer unterm Vorbau (Syntace F109 90mm -6°) und Original Lenker. Von Mitte Kurbelachse bis Satteloberkante sind es 81,5 cm habe noch 1 cm Luft bis zum max. Auszug (PRO Stütze). Mit der Iridium wäre das das Maximum.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (2. Mai 2016)

Danke für die vielen Infos. Habe eben auch mal gemessen. Mitte kurbelachse zu Oberkante Sattel sind es bei mir 80cm. Also ähnliche Werte.


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2016)

80cm Sattelhöhe bei SL93 ist zu niedrig. Da verschenkst Du Energie. Das kostet Dich Kraft für nichts.
SL * 0,885 +1 cm wären bei Dir 83cm Sattelhöhe.
Da tust Du Deinen Knien keinen Gefallen. Und mußt viel kräftiger treten als bei höher gestelltem Sattel.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (2. Mai 2016)

Ok. Ich denke, das es wohl bei XL bleiben wird anhand der Infos hier. Oder ich muss mit der Sattelstütze auf "fast" Maximum gehen (wenn es dann ein L Rahmen werden sollte). Werde wohl erst einmal ein paar Runden durch die Weinberge drehen und testen. Vielen Dank an alle hier!!!!


----------



## biketiger2 (4. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> 80cm Sattelhöhe bei SL93 ist zu niedrig. Da verschenkst Du Energie. Das kostet Dich Kraft für nichts.
> SL * 0,885 +1 cm wären bei Dir 83cm Sattelhöhe.
> Da tust Du Deinen Knien keinen Gefallen. Und mußt viel kräftiger treten als bei höher gestelltem Sattel.


 
SL93 bei 193cm Körpergröße kann normal nicht sein.


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2016)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> SL93 bei 193cm Körpergröße kann normal nicht sein.



Er hat ja auch 189 geschrieben...


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (7. Mai 2016)

So.... Soeben bei Canyon gewesen und mich ausmessen lassen. Gemäß meinen Maßen XL. Dann GC in XL und L gefahren. L fand ich wendiger, allerdings war sattelüberhöhung zu groß. Tja und dann mal (wegen ähnlicher Daten) das Nerve in XL gefahren. Was soll ich sagen... War super von der Sitzposition und trotz XL so wendig wie das GC in L. Es ist nun also ein nerve 9.9 geworden. Das GC ging leider zurück. Servus. Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warstein (9. Mai 2016)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> SL93 bei 193cm Körpergröße kann normal nicht sein.



Doch, kann es. Ich bin 194cm mit ner Schrittlänge von 93cm - habe halt eher einen längeren Oberkörper. Messergebnisse übrigens selber Zuhause und bei Canyon vor Ort identisch. Ich bin da das AL SLX in L und XL gefahren, fand L auch schön wendig, aber Knie waren viel zu nah am Lenker - deshalb hab ich das XL bestellt (ein 7.9er). Wie sich das dann bei der ersten Ausfahrt so im Gelände anfühlt, wird sich im Juni zeigen, denn so lang ist leider die Lieferzeit. 

Wenn es dann nicht passt, muss es wohl leider zurück. Für ein Nerve fehlt mir allerdings das Budget, meine Alternative wäre dann ein Radon ZR Race 8.0 in 22" - das bin ich auch schon gefahren und das passte von der Größe ziemlich gut, liegt eben genau zwischen dem GC in L und XL.

Grüße!


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Mir wurde übrigens vor Ort in einer Excel Liste ein kürzerer Vorbau (5cm) und ein zusätzlicher Spacer für die richtige Sitzposition vorgeschlagen.


----------



## mogwai1904 (9. Mai 2016)

Wie ist denn die Meinung zu den schmalen Reifen an dem Bike? Funktioniert das gut?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (9. Mai 2016)

Also ich habe das Bike 2x durch die Weinberge gejagt (Sand/Schotter und geteerte Wege) und da ging das Bike richtig gut. Bergauf deutlich besser als mein altes 26" Hardtail. Die Gangschaltung war richtig knackig und die terralogic ging wirklich sehr gut. Ich fand, auch optisch, ein tolles bike.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg_26 (9. Mai 2016)




----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2016)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Meinung zu den schmalen Reifen an dem Bike? Funktioniert das gut?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Was verstehst Du denn unter schmal ? Ich fahre mit 2.0 "schmalen" Race King ca. 98% meiner Strecken (Feld, Wald, Trails bis S2 etwas langsamer als sonst). Die Original 2.2 sind ausreichend für alles andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrsch (14. Mai 2016)

Warum hat das Rad 6-loch Bremsscheiben? Werden diese mit Adapter auf dem LRS (Centerlock) gefahren oder ist das sogar ein 6-loch Laufradsatz?

Gruß Henrsch


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2016)

henrsch schrieb:


> Warum hat das Rad 6-loch Bremsscheiben? Werden diese mit Adapter auf dem LRS (Centerlock) gefahren oder ist das sogar ein 6-loch Laufradsatz?
> 
> Gruß Henrsch



Was spricht gegen eine direkte Montage (ist leichter und man hat kein Spiel so wie im CL Adapter) ?
Über welches Modell sprichst Du ?


----------



## Cattie (15. Mai 2016)

Gehen in das 27er bei Rahmengröße S auch 2,4er Reifen rein?


----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2016)

Kommt auf die Innenmaulweite der Felge und den Reifen an.


----------



## b4cksl4sh (15. Mai 2016)

War am Samstag bei Canyon um ein GC AL SLX 9.9 und eine Nerve probe zu fahren. Ich habe mich bei der Gelegenheit auch vermessen lassen und mit einer Körpergröße von 193,5 und einer Schrittlänge von 92 hat das Tool L als empfohlene Rahmenhöhe für beide ausgespuckt. Bin beide in XL und L probegefahren und L sagte mir einfach mehr zu. Zusätzlich musste ich mal wieder feststellen dass ich einfach ein Hard-Tail Typ bin. Habe mir eben über die Website das GC in Blue-Lime "Ab Lager" bestellt wobei laut Auftragsbestätigung das Bike erst zwischen dem 30.05.-03.06.2016 versendet wird. :-( Laut Website werden ja Räder "Ab Lager" angeblich innerhalb von 5 Werktagen versendet.


----------



## Cattie (15. Mai 2016)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> War am Samstag bei Canyon um ein GC AL SLX 9.9 und eine Nerve probe zu fahren. Ich habe mich bei der Gelegenheit auch vermessen lassen und mit einer Körpergröße von 193,5 und einer Schrittlänge von 92 hat das Tool L als empfohlene Rahmenhöhe für beide ausgespuckt. Bin beide in XL und L probegefahren und L sagte mir einfach mehr zu. Zusätzlich musste ich mal wieder feststellen dass ich einfach ein Hard-Tail Typ bin. Habe mir eben über die Website das GC in Blue-Lime "Ab Lager" bestellt wobei laut Auftragsbestätigung das Bike erst zwischen dem 30.05.-03.06.2016 versendet wird. :-( Laut Website werden ja Räder "Ab Lager" angeblich innerhalb von 5 Werktagen versendet.


Könntest du deinen Entscheidungsfindungsprozess etwas genauer darstellen? Wie hast du das gemerkt? Finde das eine ganz interessante Frage auch für mich.


----------



## Cattie (16. Mai 2016)

Technische Änderungen, wie Verlegung der Züge, Bremsaufnahme etc. mal ausgenommen, gibt es beim 2016er SLX Verbesserungen in der Geometrie zum 2015er SLX?


----------



## cristox (16. Mai 2016)

Die GC SLX aus 2016 haben dieselbe Geometrie und technische Kniffe, wie das Exceed. Nur halt aus Alu.


----------



## Cattie (16. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Die GC SLX aus 2016 haben dieselbe Geometrie und technische Kniffe, wie das Exceed. Nur halt aus Alu.



Das ist schön  Mir ging es aber um den Vergleich von 2015er Alu zu 2016er Alu


----------



## Warstein (18. Mai 2016)

Überraschend bekam ich letzten Freitag eine Versandbenachrichtigung von Canyon für mein GC SL ALX 7.9 - eigentlich sollte das erst in der zweiten Juni-Woche kommen.  Feiertagsbedingt kam es dann gestern auch tatsächlich an. So weit gefällt es mir gut, alles sieht vernünftig aus und scheint anständig montiert. Viel probefahren konnte ich jedoch noch nicht. 

Mit der Größe (XL bei 194cm Körpergröße und 94cm SL) kann ich mich vermutlich gut arrangieren - im Vergleich zu meinem alten, von der Überstandhöhe her etwas kleineren 26er Race-Hardtail ist die Sitzposition deutlich entspannter, aber ich bin ja jetzt auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und hatte zuletzt immer mal wieder Nackenschmerzen beim Fahren. ;-) Auf dem 26er ist mein Sattel gute 5-6cm höher als der Lenker, der außerdem durch einen sehr langen Vorbau von 13cm trotz des kürzeren Oberrohrs auch etwas weiter vorne liegt. Jetzt ist der Sattel nur noch vielleicht einen Zentimeter höher als der Lenker - kam mir erst komisch vor, sitzt sich aber angenehm und trotzdem agil, so weit ich bisher sagen kann.

Eine Frage an die anderen Radbesitzer hier: mir kommt die Reba-Gabel sehr hart vor, obwohl ich beim Luftdruck für mein Gewicht sogar etwas unter der Angabe geblieben bin. Wenn ich mich auf's Rad setze sinkt sie kaum ein, das sind nicht mal 10%. Ist das normal, braucht die vielleicht etwas "Eingewöhnungszeit"? 

Grüße!
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogwai1904 (18. Mai 2016)

Die Angaben auf der Gabel kannst Du vergessen, stell den Druck 15-20% niedriger ein und fahr die Gabel mal 500 Km ein. Wenn keine Besserung eintritt, ist vermutlich zu wenig Öl drin. Das wäre nicht die erste trocken ausgelieferte Reba Gabel. Die Gabel benötigt in jedem Fall eine Einfahrzeit.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Warstein (18. Mai 2016)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> stell den Druck 15-20% niedriger ein und fahr die Gabel mal 500 Km ein


Ok, danke dir, das beruhigt mich erstmal. Bei rund 100 statt 125 PSI kam mir das Verhalten ganz ok vor - werde sie dann so einfahren, gelegentlich prüfen und das im Auge behalten. Erstinspektion will ich eh bei Canyon machen lassen nach den ersten paar hundert km, wenn sich das bis dahin nicht gebessert hat lasse ich die das Öl mal prüfen - ich bastele zwar gerne auch selber und traue mir durchaus einen Ölwechsel an der Gabel zu, aber bei einem neuen Rad soll ja bitteschön erstmal alles in Ordnung sein.


----------



## mogwai1904 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre die Reba bei 78 Kg mit 90 PSI, da geht sie echt gut. Der SAG liegt dann bei ca 20%.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2016)

Die Reba sind bekannt dafür trocken zu sein (im Neuzustand), besonders an den Schaumstoffringen = Abstreifer. Meine war auch trocken. Lösung: Entweder Gabel zerlegen und Simmerringe fetten / Abstreifer ölen, oder, was in der Regel ausreicht, nur die beiden unteren Schrauben der Tauchrohre öffnen, Öl ablassen (sofern vorhanden), neues einfüllen und Gabel 1 Tag auf dem Kopf stehen lassen, dann fließt das Öl hoch zu den Abstreifern. Zusätzlich die Standrohre leicht einölen und ganz oft einfedern.

Wenn Du die Gabel zu Canyon bringst werden die die Gabel NICHT zerlegen und prüfen sondern direkt zum Service von RS einschicken. Wenn Du es innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate machst, kostet es nix, danach ist es oft Kulanz.


----------



## Warstein (18. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> nur die beiden unteren Schrauben der Tauchrohre öffnen, Öl ablassen (sofern vorhanden), neues einfüllen und Gabel 1 Tag auf dem Kopf stehen lassen, dann fließt das Öl hoch zu den Abstreifern.


Das geht ohne sie zu zerlegen? Wäre dann ja schnell gemacht.  Muss ich nur erst mal passendes Öl besorgen. Wobei mir 5ml eh mega wenig vorkommt, das sind ja nur ein paar Tropfen.

An die Standrohre oben packe ich auch das W15 Öl, ja? Kein Gabelfett oder sowas? Ich bin da etwas verwirrt von den Infos von RS / SRAM, da steht für's Standrohr auf Nichtantriebsseite nur "Grease" in der Tabelle.


----------



## Cattie (18. Mai 2016)

Ist es immer noch so, dass die anodisierte Variante des Lacks haltbarer ist als die andere?


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2016)

Warstein schrieb:


> Das geht ohne sie zu zerlegen? Wäre dann ja schnell gemacht.  Muss ich nur erst mal passendes Öl besorgen. Wobei mir 5ml eh mega wenig vorkommt, das sind ja nur ein paar Tropfen.
> 
> An die Standrohre oben packe ich auch das W15 Öl, ja? Kein Gabelfett oder sowas? Ich bin da etwas verwirrt von den Infos von RS / SRAM, da steht für's Standrohr auf Nichtantriebsseite nur "Grease" in der Tabelle.



Wenns 8ml sind ist es auch ok denn die Schaumstoffringe saugen ne Menge weg. Aber auf keinen Fall zu viel.
Ja, die Standrohre gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz leicht einölen. Nur ein Hauch, das reicht aus.
Das Fett gehört normal zwischen Simmerring und Standrohr, da ist ein großer "Hohlraum". Das bekommst Du aber nur dahin wenn Du das Standrohr vom Tauchrohr abziehen würdest. Im Prinzip kein Problem da Du die unteren beiden Schrauben eh schon abgeschraubt hast. Einmal ziehen und auseinander sind sie.
Ich gehe davon aus daß Du mit Schutzbrille arbeitest und vorher die Luft aus der Gabel gelassen hast.


----------



## mr_green (18. Mai 2016)

Warstein schrieb:


> * [...]*
> Eine Frage an die anderen Radbesitzer hier: mir kommt die Reba-Gabel sehr hart vor, obwohl ich beim Luftdruck für mein Gewicht sogar etwas unter der Angabe geblieben bin. Wenn ich mich auf's Rad setze sinkt sie kaum ein, das sind nicht mal 10%. Ist das normal, braucht die vielleicht etwas "Eingewöhnungszeit"?



Ich fahre sie auch etwa 20% unter den Angaben... danach und nach gut 350km Einfahren läuft sie jetzt sehr angenehm.


----------



## mr_green (19. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wisst ihr, welches Schaltauge da verbaut ist?
> Ich hatte gerne eines in Reserve.
> Auf der Canyonhomepage finde ich das Passende nicht.
> ...



Hast Du es irgendwo gefunden? Oder kann man es vielleicht über den Service bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (27. Mai 2016)

Nein, leider nicht.
Ich hab nicht weiter versucht, es zu bestellen.


----------



## mogwai1904 (27. Mai 2016)

Normalerweise kann man alle verbauten Schaltaugen bei Canyon bestellen, ging bei mir sogar relativ schnell (Nr.21 6 Tage).


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cattie (27. Mai 2016)

Kann ich eigentlich auch eine XTR Kurbel mit Q-Faktor 156mm verbauen?


----------



## tomybike (27. Mai 2016)

super Bike mit Acros Laufradsatz und Racing Ralph in 2.35


----------



## b4cksl4sh (31. Mai 2016)

Hier ist mein 9.9er. Habe bisher keine Veränderungen vorgenommen, da es derzeit noch nix zu bemängeln gibt. Ich habe eine Frage bzgl. des Innenlagers. Laut Homepage ist angeblich ein XT Innenlager ohne weitere Angaben verbaut. Es scheint sich dabei aber nicht um ein Hollowtech II Innenlager mit den markanten Aussenringen zu handeln. Das sieht bei mir eher aus wie ein ganz ordinäres BSA Lager welches komplett im Rahmen verschwindet. Weiß jemand was da genau verbaut ist?


----------



## cristox (31. Mai 2016)

Das ist ein Pressfitlager.
Da werden die Lagerschalen in den Rahmen gepresst, nicht geschraubt.
Das soll größer dimensionierte Rohre ermöglichen, da das Tretlagergehäuse breiter ist und einen größeren Durchmesser hat. 
Dagegen gibt es noch die eingeschraubten Lager, die du meinst. Die Lager sitzen dann aussen neben dem Tretlagergehäuse.
Die eigentlichen Lager sind gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b4cksl4sh (31. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Das ist ein Pressfitlager.
> Da werden die Lagerschalen in den Rahmen gepresst, nicht geschraubt.
> Das soll größer dimensionierte Rohre ermöglichen, da das Tretlagergehäuse breiter ist und einen größeren Durchmesser hat.
> Dagegen gibt es noch die eingeschraubten Lager, die du meinst. Die Lager sitzen dann aussen neben dem Tretlagergehäuse.
> Die eigentlichen Lager sind gleich.



Danke! Bist Du sicher dass es sich dabei um ein Pressfit Lager handelt? Canyon gibt das auf der Website eigentlich bei den Rädern explizit an wenn Pressfit verbaut ist. Ich hab da kein Problem mit wenn es Pressfit ist, aber ich würde es gerne genau wissen wegen dem potentiellen Werkzeug welches ich noch bestellen muss. Ich wollte deswegen jetzt auch nicht die Kurbel abnehmen.


----------



## cristox (31. Mai 2016)

Ja.
Es ist auch  beides Hollowtech 2.
Das definiert sich über die Kurbelachse.
M. M. n. Ist Pressfit in einem stabilen Lagergehäuse die bessere Wahl, sofern der Flächenvorteil genutzt wird.

Shimano Deore XT BB-MT800-PA


----------



## Moglie (6. Juni 2016)

Kann mich zwischen dem 8.9 und dem 9.9 nicht entscheiden.
Ist jemand beide Räder schon mal gefahren?

Das 9.9 hat ja eine andere GEO als das 8.9 die Sitzposition sieht etwas tiefer aus.
Das 9.9 sieht aus als hätte es einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, aber die Geodaten sagen genau das umgekehrte bin verwirrt... stimmt das denn?

8.9 Lenkwinkel: 68,5° Bild: https://static.canyon.com/img/cache/d0/8/51466d604cc752a1ca66ad9638629.jpg
9.9 Lenkwinkel: 69° Bild: https://static.canyon.com/img/cache/5f/6/13dd7cc46c0f3cdfe602d2e263d13.jpg


----------



## cristox (6. Juni 2016)

Der steilere Lenkwinkel kommt von der kürzeren Gabel.
Der Federweg des 9.9 ist 100mm, der des 8.9 120mm. 
Der Rahmen ist komplett gleich.

EDIT:
Nicht 120mm, sondern 110mm.


----------



## tomybike (6. Juni 2016)

Der Federweg der beiden günstigen AL sind 110mm !!!!
Würde aber auch klaglos eine 120 Gabel vertragen (als Touren Rad)


----------



## cristox (6. Juni 2016)

Stimmt.
Das SLX 9.9 hat 100mm, das 8.9 und 7.9 hat 110mm.
Sorry.
Aber das reicht trotzdem für die unterschiedlichen Winkel.


----------



## s4hne (6. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute,
ich habe vor mir ein Tourenhardtail zuzulegen und möchte damit auch gerne mal ne Abfahrt, also einfache Trails vor Ort, runterhacken. Ist da das gc slx das richtige Bike für mich?
Welche Rahmengrößen wurdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Größe = 1,83 m, Schrittlänge ca. 0,87 m.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## .t1mo (7. Juni 2016)

Hat mal jemand ein Bild von einem SLX in XL?


----------



## tomybike (7. Juni 2016)

Fahre bei 183cm und SL 84 die Größe L passt perfekt.
Schau weiter oben bei meinem Bild , da siehst du den Sattelstützen Auszug bei der Schrittlänge.


----------



## cristox (7. Juni 2016)

Hat schon jemand 2.4 Reifen hinten probiert?
Passen die gut rein?
Welcher Reifen ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomybike (8. Juni 2016)

Racing Ralph 2,35 (Felge Dt Swiss XM 401)passen siehe Foto von mir.
Continental X-King Protection 2,4 (Felge Arch EX )passen auch.
Bei beiden Versionen noch genug Platz zur Kettenstrebe vorhanden.


----------



## Cattie (8. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Reifeninfo.
Mein Rad ist seit heute auch da. Platz genug an den Kettenstreben ist genug. Die XT Kurbel dürfte 176 mm Q-Faktor haben. 
Gibt die XT in zweifach auch mit schmalerem Q-Faktor? Habe nur eine einfach XT mit 156 mm gefunden. Sonst müsste ich direkt auf die XTR Kurbel gehen, weil die in der Race Variante 156 mm hat.


----------



## Twenty9er (9. Juni 2016)

Fruchtzwerg_26 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 489387 Servus,
> Bin seit letzter Woche auch in Besitz eines Al slx 9.9 in XL. Habe nach der ersten Probefahrt aber leider das Gefühl, dass ich wohl eher ein Rahmen in Größe L hätte nehmen sollen. Nach nur 30 Minuten fahrt durch die Weinberge schmerzten mir die Handgelenke trotz ergo Grips. Bin am überlegen, ob ein anderer Lenker/Vorbau da Abhilfe schaffen.... Bin 189 groß/100kg schwer und Schrittlänge von 93. vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrung von euch gesammelt. Servus. Dirk


Hi, meines Erachtens ist der Rahmen richtig. Habe genau die selben Abmaße wie du und fahre aktuell den Vorgängerrahmen ebenfalls in Größe XL und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich überlege mit das aktuelle Modell zuzulegen und würde über L nicht einmal nachdenken. Das Sitzrohr wäre bei meiner Sitzhöhe von ca. 83 cm (Kurbelachse zu Satteloberkante) definitiv zu kurz. Weiterhin wäre das Oberrohr deutlich zu kurz und die Überhöhung zu groß. Beides führt zu einer gekrümmten und gestauchten Haltung, mir der man definitiv nicht schmerzfrei über längere Strecken fahren kann.
Deiner Schmerzen in der Händen können an einer evtl. neuen Überhöhung im Vergleich zu deinem bisherigen Bike liegen. Der Körper muss sich erst umgewöhnen, aber generell sind Griffe auch persönliche Bauteile, die anpasst werden sollten.


----------



## salmo_trutta (9. Juni 2016)

Hey! Kann eventuell jemand bei seinem Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX ein Foto von hinten aufs Schaltauge mit dem Schaltwerkkäfig machen? Könnte sein, dass ich ein krummes Schaltauge sowie einen verbogenen Schaltwerkkäfig ausm Canyon Outlet erhalten hab... bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das nicht nur so aussieht....


----------



## Cattie (9. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr nachträglich einen Chainsuckschutz installiert?


----------



## salmo_trutta (10. Juni 2016)

Cattie schrieb:


> Habt ihr nachträglich einen Chainsuckschutz installiert?


Wenn du den Speichenschutzring meinst...nein...der ist so mitgeliefert worden und wird demnächst abmontiert....

Ist eigentlich schon jemand aufgefallen, dass sich der Abstand vom Reifen/Felge zu den Sattelstreben im oberen Bereich des Rahmens auf Grund der assymetrischen Form der Sattelstreben von einer Seite zur andern um einen ca. einen halben cm unterscheidet...sehr ungewöhnlich. Im unteren Bereich scheint das durch den "Knick" auf der linken Seite ausgeglichen zu werden. 
Sind diese assymetrischen Sattelstreben so gewählt um mehr Vibrationen zu schlucken bzw. etwas zu dämpfen/flexen?


----------



## cristox (10. Juni 2016)

Ich denke, dass das wegen der Position des Bremssattels so ist.


----------



## salmo_trutta (10. Juni 2016)

Btw... falls es jemandem hilft. Habe bei 183cm Grösse und 86cm Schrittlänge keine Überhöhung bei idealer Satteleinstellung und den verbauten Spacern unterm Vorbau...eine optimale Tourenposition. Rahmengrösse L


----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> Btw... falls es jemandem hilft. Habe bei 183cm Grösse und 86cm Schrittlänge keine Überhöhung bei idealer Satteleinstellung und den verbauten Spacern unterm Vorbau...eine optimale Tourenposition. Rahmengrösse L



Sehr Interessant. Was ist bei Dir die eingestellte Sattelhöhe ? (Von Tretlager Mitte bis Satteloberkante)

Optimal wäre SL * 0,885 (plus 1cm wenn man mit klick fährt) = 76cm bei Dir (+1cm wenn Du klickies hast oder eher sehr dicke Schuhsohlen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salmo_trutta (10. Juni 2016)

...grade nochmal nachgemessen. 74.5 bei Platformpedalen und halbhohen Trekkingschuhen mit eher dünner Sohle. Der Vorbau ist aufsteigend montiert. Habe in der Position die Oberseite der Griffe sogar zwei ca.2 cm oberhalb des Sattels sprich eigentlich Lenkerüberhöhung. Wenn ich die Spacer nach oben befördern und den Vorbau drehen würde könnte sich aber durchaus eine Position mit ein paar wenigen cm Sattelüberhöhung ergeben...mehr als 4 werdens vermutlich auch ned sein...


----------



## Cattie (10. Juni 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> Wenn du den Speichenschutzring meinst...nein...der ist so mitgeliefert worden und wird demnächst abmontiert....
> 
> Ist eigentlich schon jemand aufgefallen, dass sich der Abstand vom Reifen/Felge zu den Sattelstreben im oberen Bereich des Rahmens auf Grund der assymetrischen Form der Sattelstreben von einer Seite zur andern um einen ca. einen halben cm unterscheidet...sehr ungewöhnlich. Im unteren Bereich scheint das durch den "Knick" auf der linken Seite ausgeglichen zu werden.
> Sind diese assymetrischen Sattelstreben so gewählt um mehr Vibrationen zu schlucken bzw. etwas zu dämpfen/flexen?


Nein, das Chainsuckblech befindet sich im Bereich der Kurbel.


----------



## salmo_trutta (10. Juni 2016)

Cattie schrieb:


> Nein, das Chainsuckblech befindet sich im Bereich der Kurbel.


...definitiv nicht Serienausstattung... beim Al SLX 7.9


----------



## Cattie (10. Juni 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> ...definitiv nicht Serienausstattung... beim Al SLX 7.9


Weiß ich, deswegen lautete meine Frage auch, ob jmd. eines nachgerüstet hat.


----------



## cristox (11. Juni 2016)

Wozu Chainsuckblech?
Den Antrieb pflegen und Teile rechtzeitig tauschen und man hat keinen chainsuck.


----------



## salmo_trutta (11. Juni 2016)

hmmm...gerade den Abstand Kettenstrebe innen zur Felge und zum Reifen links und rechts gemessen...auch hier gibts ne ordentliche Differenz. Hätte man das symmetrisch gestaltet könnte man ja deutlich breitere Reifen verbauen. Der Reifen scheint dann aber doch mittig zum Sitzrohr. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (11. Juni 2016)

Ja.
Das wiederum ist nötig, damit genug Platz für die Kettenblätter ist.


----------



## salmo_trutta (13. Juni 2016)

Ist bei euch (Rock Shox Reba Besitzer) auch der Lockout Mechanismus falsch verbaut? Bei mir federt die Gabel beim Seil auf Spannung ein und bei Entspannung wird der Lockout aktiv... sollte doch umgekehrt sein oder?

Nachtrag: Scheinbar eine Eigenschaft des neuen Onelock Mechanismus. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob es passieren kann, dass der Hebel im Downhill versagt und das Seil entspannt...plötzlicher Lockout?


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2016)

ja, so ist es korrekt herum. Ich habe das Seil gleich ganz abmontiert und drehe 2-3 mal auf einer 50km Tour das blaue Rad per Hand. Weniger Kabel gewurschtel, aufgeräumter, weniger Gewicht.
Theoretisch könnte das Seil reißen, bei einer V-Brake kannst dann nicht mehr Bremsen im downhill, oder Schalten oder oder...wenns alles so kritisch wäre sollten wir ein anderes Hobby betreiben. Da ist ein plötzlicher lockout noch das kleinste Übel.


----------



## salmo_trutta (13. Juni 2016)

...muss ja nicht das Kabel reißen...es könnt sich ja auch die Arretierung im Hebel lösen. Ich versteh auch deinem Standpunkt eines prinzipiell risikobehafteten Hobbys nur versteh ich nicht warum man ein System welches bisher gut und sicher funktioniert hat in dieser Weise abändert.


----------



## Cattie (13. Juni 2016)

Was hat der verbaute Iridium Lenker eigentlich für einen Backsweep?  Der dürfte für mich noch etwas weiter nach hinten gebogen sein. Beim normalen fahren sind meine Handgelenke abgeknickt.


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2016)

Auf meinem ausgebauten Lenker steht nix drauf, hab grad mal geschaut.


----------



## Cattie (13. Juni 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Auf meinem ausgebauten Lenker steht nix drauf, hab grad mal geschaut.


Das habe ich mir gedacht vielleicht trifft Canyon dazu mal eine Aussage.


----------



## que_pasa (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage hab mir bei meinem neuen Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9  eine neue Gabel gekauft aber bei der alten Gabel den Steuersatzkonus drauf gelassen.
Kann ich da jetzt irgendeinen nehmen oder muss es wieder ein Acros sein ?
Weiß jemand welches model dort verbaut ist ?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## que_pasa (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage hab mir bei meinem neuen Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9  eine neue Gabel gekauft aber bei der alten Gabel den Steuersatzkonus drauf gelassen.
Kann ich da jetzt irgendeinen nehmen oder muss es wieder ein Acros sein ?
Weiß jemand welches model dort verbaut ist ?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## salmo_trutta (14. Juni 2016)

Wäre beim AL SLX eigentlich ein Umbau auf 650b+ mit 3 Zoll Reifen möglich? Was denkt ihr? Würde die Reba da mitspieln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salmo_trutta (14. Juni 2016)

tomybike schrieb:


> Racing Ralph 2,35 (Felge Dt Swiss XM 401)passen siehe Foto von mir.
> Continental X-King Protection 2,4 (Felge Arch EX )passen auch.
> Bei beiden Versionen noch genug Platz zur Kettenstrebe vorhanden.



Hast du eventuell ein Foto von der rechten Kettenstrebe? Bei mir ist zur rechten Strebe nur etwa 4mm Platz  zur Innenseite des Kettenstrebenschutzes bei der originalen 2,2er Bereifung. Die linke Strebe bietet etwas mehr Platz. Womöglich relativiert sich das ja dadurch, dass die 2,35 oder 2,4rer auch höher bauen.
Beim beschleunigen in scharfen Kurven kommt es vor, dass der Reifen rechts am Kettenstrebenschutz reibt...

So siehts bei mir aus mit der Originalbereifung:

links rechts mit KSSchutz rechts ohne KSSchutz


----------



## salmo_trutta (16. Juni 2016)

Ist der Rahmen eigentlich für 180mm hinten freigegeben?


----------



## tomybike (16. Juni 2016)

Hab mal versucht ein paar Bilder vom 2,35 Racing Ralph zu machen. Reifen  ist 58mm breit auf der Felge.
Gemessene 5mm Luft rechts und links zur Kettenstrebe.
Wenn es bei dir so unterschiedlich ist dann bau doch mal dein Hinterrad aus und lass es bei einem Fahrradhändler im Zentrierständer nachschauen vielleicht ist das Laufrad aus der Mitte zentriert.


----------



## salmo_trutta (16. Juni 2016)

tomybike schrieb:


> Hab mal versucht ein paar Bilder vom 2,35 Racing Ralph zu machen. Reifen  ist 58mm breit auf der Felge.
> Gemessene 5mm Luft rechts und links zur Kettenstrebe.
> Wenn es bei dir so unterschiedlich ist dann bau doch mal dein Hinterrad aus und lass es bei einem Fahrradhändler im Zentrierständer nachschauen vielleicht ist das Laufrad aus der Mitte zentriert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 503608



Danke fürs nachmessen! Fazit: Der Mantel hatte von Anfang an einen leichten Seitenschlag von 4mm der auch nach wiederholtem Aufziehen, hohem Druck, Spüli etc. nicht zu beseitigen ist. Die Felge hatte einen Seitenschlag von 1mm an einer Stelle (Schnellprüfmethode: Inbus an Sattelstrebe) welchen ich als Vernachlässigbar einstufe. Der Messfehler meinerseits dürfte sich wohl aber durch die eigenartige Wölbung der Kettenstreben eingeschlichen haben... nach mehrmaligem "blinzeln" von oben habe ich nun unten bei beiden Seiten den selben Abstand sofern ich nicht auf Höhe des Mantelschlags messe 

Oben bei den Sattelstreben ist der Abstand eindeutig sehr unterschiedlich aber wohl absolut vernachlässigbar.


----------



## s4hne (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo, könnte jemand bitte mal noch ein paar Fotos vom 9.9 oder 9.8 in Rahmengröße L vor allem von der Seite machen. Dabei wäre es besonders toll wenn es eine Totale wäre, also das Bike komplett auf dem Bild zu sehen ist und das Fahrrad auf geradem Untergrund steht.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## cristox (18. Juni 2016)

Siehe meine Fotos im zweiten Posting.
Ist zwar nicht ganz waagerecht...
Wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## s4hne (19. Juni 2016)

Hat keinen besonderen Grund. Ich würde einfach gerne noch ein paar Bilder vom Bike sehen. Vor allem auch von dem grünen Modell. Und eines von der Seite in der totalen auf geradem Untergrund wäre am besten (;


----------



## que_pasa (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo welcher Steuersatz passt den für das grand canyon ?
mein Shop hat nur die von canecreek passen die ?


----------



## Cattie (20. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe jetzt  vier Fahrten hinter mir und muss sagen, dass es sich super fährt! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass 29er Räder so einen riesen Unterschied machen. Hatte vor Jahren mal ein 140er All Mountain und 2,4er Nobby Nic, mit dem konnte ich nicht solchen Schlamm fahren, wie mit dem AL SLX. Da ich jetzt auch nicht mehr overbiked bin, macht es richtig Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salmo_trutta (22. Juni 2016)

s4hne schrieb:


> Hat keinen besonderen Grund. Ich würde einfach gerne noch ein paar Bilder vom Bike sehen. Vor allem auch von dem grünen Modell. Und eines von der Seite in der totalen auf geradem Untergrund wäre am besten (;


Bitteschön... das Garagenbild sollte auf halbwegs ebenem Untergrund sein... 
Größe L Sattelhöhe ca. 75.5
Körpergrösse 183cm / SL 86cm
Passt perfekt!


----------



## s4hne (22. Juni 2016)

Vielen lieben Dank Salmo


----------



## cristox (23. Juni 2016)

que_pasa schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage hab mir bei meinem neuen Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9  eine neue Gabel gekauft.



@que_pasa 
Darf ich mal fragen warum?
Und welche Gabel hast du nun?
Und warum genau diese neue?


----------



## diomant (11. Juli 2016)

Juhu. Nach ewigem Hin und Her wird es wohl ein AL SLX 7.9 werden. Leider gibt es das dunkle nicht, ausverkauft. Wird da ab und an nochmal nachgelegt oder eher auf neue Modelle gewartet. Weiß nicht, ob mir das blau zusagt..

Sonst vom Mix beeindruckt, langt wirklich an Ausstattung für mich.


----------



## Sylen (12. Juli 2016)

@diomant
Ging mir genauso, ich warte jetzt auch auf die neuen Modelle. Die dunklen werden, wenn ausverkauft, nicht mehr geliefert. Ich war vor einer Woche in Koblenz und habe mir auch das AL SLX 7.9 angeschaut und probegefahren. Mir hat das blau auch nicht gefallen und daher warte ich halt auf die neuen Modelle.


----------



## diomant (13. Juli 2016)

@Sylen da bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige 

Befürchte aber, dass entweder die Ausstattung leidet oder der Preis..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salmo_trutta (13. Juli 2016)

Hey. Weiss jemand ob das normal ist wie der Acros Steuersatz im unteren Teil an der Gabel aussieht. Normalerweise zb. bei FSA gibts da ja einen Kunststoffring der verhindern soll, dass Dreck in den unteren Lagerteil kommt. Dieser Ring wie er zum Beispiel auf dem Foto vom AL SL vorhanden ist scheint bei meinem SLX nicht da zu sein. Wie schaut das bei euch aus?
 SLX
 SL


----------



## Cattie (28. Juli 2016)

Hat jmd. von euch das AL SLX schon auf 1-fach umgebaut? Muss ich dabei etwas beachten wenn ich den Schaltzug des Umwerfers entferne, wenn ich gegebenenfalls wieder zurück auf 2-fach gehen will?


----------



## firstmanonbike (28. Juli 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> Hey. Weiss jemand ob das normal ist wie der Acros Steuersatz im unteren Teil an der Gabel aussieht. Normalerweise zb. bei FSA gibts da ja einen Kunststoffring der verhindern soll, dass Dreck in den unteren Lagerteil kommt. Dieser Ring wie er zum Beispiel auf dem Foto vom AL SL vorhanden ist scheint bei meinem SLX nicht da zu sein. Wie schaut das bei euch aus?
> Anhang anzeigen 511111 SLX
> Anhang anzeigen 511112 SL



Die Acros-Lager sind so “gut“ gedichtet, da brauchst Du keine zusätzliche Sperre...
Bei meinem Freund seinem 8.9 (?) kann auch die blaue Dichtung von außen erkennen.


----------



## tomybike (28. Juli 2016)

AL SLX auf einfach- Einfach den Schaltzug lösen und provisorisch erst mal auf dem Unterrohr mit Klebeband festkleben. Umwerfer abmontieren. So könntest du es erst ausprobieren und schnell wieder zurück bauen.
Die XT Kurbel (2fach) kannst du übrigens verwenden-nur ein neues Kettenblatt ordern. Alle Einfach Shimano Kurbeln haben die Aufnahme für 2 Kettenblätter.


----------



## Cattie (28. Juli 2016)

tomybike schrieb:


> AL SLX auf einfach- Einfach den Schaltzug lösen und provisorisch erst mal auf dem Unterrohr mit Klebeband festkleben. Umwerfer abmontieren. So könntest du es erst ausprobieren und schnell wieder zurück bauen.
> Die XT Kurbel (2fach) kannst du übrigens verwenden-nur ein neues Kettenblatt ordern. Alle Einfach Shimano Kurbeln haben die Aufnahme für 2 Kettenblätter.


Danke, weißt du ob die Schalthülle durchgehend verlegt ist oder ob ein Liner eingezogen ist?


----------



## cristox (28. Juli 2016)

Beides nicht.


----------



## cristox (9. August 2016)

salmo_truttSteuerohr 13930199 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey. Weiss jemand ob das normal ist wie der Acros Steuersatz im unteren Teil an der Gabel aussieht. Normalerweise zb. bei FSA gibts da ja einen Kunststoffring der verhindern soll, dass Dreck in den unteren Lagerteil kommt. Dieser Ring wie er zum Beispiel auf dem Foto vom AL SL vorhanden ist scheint bei meinem SLX nicht da zu sein. Wie schaut das bei euch aus?
> Anhang anzeigen 511111 SLX
> Anhang anzeigen 511112 SL



Weiss ich leider auch nicht.
Über den Spalt zwischen Gabel und Steuerohr hab ich mich auch schon gewundert.
Ich hab da kürzlich mal beim Spacertausch die Gabel rausgezogen und recht viel fettigen Dreck vom Lager wegmachen müssen.
Gibt es diesen Ring zwischen Gabel und Steuerohr irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## We the People (20. August 2016)

Mein Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.9 aktuelle Ausbaustufe. Geplant ist noch ein neuer Laufradsatz.


----------



## cristox (22. August 2016)

Man erkennt fast nix.
Was hast du denn alles verändert?


----------



## We the People (24. August 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Was hast du denn alles verändert?


Ja, Bild ist nicht dolle. Der größte Posten war ein passenden Sattel zu finden, letztendlich hab ich die komplette Sitzeinheit also Sattel+Stütze+Klemme getauscht. Dazu ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Griffe, Reifen (hinten) etc. Jetzt kommt noch ein leichterer Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (24. August 2016)

We the People schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt noch ein leichterer Laufradsatz.



Welchen hast du im Auge?


----------



## We the People (24. August 2016)

Der Laufradsatz sollte etwas leichter sein, bei aber noch guter Stabilität. Habe mich für den Ritchey Vantage entschieden. Dieser wiegt laut Hersteller 1640g, also auf X1700 Niveau von DT Swiss. Alternative wären die Mavic Crossmax Elite Laufräder gewesen. Da hat auch ein wenig der Preis dann eine Rolle gespielt.


----------



## Imphyy (25. August 2016)

was spricht denn gegen die X1700 von DT Swiss?


----------



## We the People (25. August 2016)

Absolut nix, der x1900 macht auch einen guten Job. Hab den Ritchey WCS Vantage für einen guten Preis bekommen. Da hätte ich für einen X1700 Satz genauso viel bezahlt. Entscheidung fiel auf den Ritchey auch der Optik halber.


----------



## cristox (25. August 2016)

Den Satz x1700 gibts zb bei bike discount im Angebot für 450€.

Edit: Antwort übersehen, viel Spass mit den Ritcheys.


----------



## Scholzi (1. September 2016)

An alle SLX 7.9-2016 user,

sind die DT Swiss X 1900 Spline LFR mit CL oder 6-loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## We the People (2. September 2016)

Meiner hat 6-Loch.


----------



## We the People (4. September 2016)

So jetzt mal mit besserem Bild und aktuellem Setup.


----------



## focusmike (4. September 2016)

Hallo 
Ich habe jetzt seid Anfang April das SLX 7.9 AL. Seid 4-5 Wochen habe ich so ein knacken am Sitzrohr.
Sattelstütze habe ich mit Montagepaste eingesetzt, nach ca.1 Std. Fahrzeit fängt das knacken wieder an, aber nur wenn ich sitze.
Sattel wurde auch schon erneuert.
Was mich stutzig macht ist, das es erst nach einer gewissen Zeit auftritt.
Sauber ist auch alles. Habe es auch schon ohne Paste probiert, hilft auch nichts.
Hat sowas vielleicht auch schonmal einer gehabt??

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pehaielipepe (4. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Recherche bin ich nun kurz davor ein GC AL SLX 7.9 zu bestellen, wollte mich bei euch aber noch bzgl. Rahmengröße erkundigen.

Meine Daten:

- Körpergröße 180cm
- Gewicht irgendwo zw 75-80kg
- Schrittlänge 85,5 (ziemlich tight gemessen, also sicher eher 85 als 86)
- Armlänge 61cm
- Torsolänge 60cm

Wie ich das versteh, bin ich mit diesen Maßen generell irgendwo zwischen M und L. 
Das Canyon PPS schlägt mir M vor, L würde ab Schrittlänge 88 besser passen, wobei dann jedoch draufhingewiesen wird, dass ich normal M hätte.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem PPS, hat die vorgeschlagene Rahmengröße für euch gepasst, gibt's vielleicht jemand mit ähnlichen Maßen, der seine Erfahrungen mit M/L teilen kann? 

Zum Fahrstil: sicher keine Rennen, also wenn ich mich entscheiden muss, dann lieber komfortabel als sportlich. Spricht dann wohl eher für M oder?

Danke
philipp


----------



## mr_green (4. September 2016)

Hi pehaielipepe 

habe ziemlich genau deine Maße (179cm, SL 84cm, der Rest ist auch ähnlich) und fahre das 7.9 in M.
Sitze eher komfortabel auf dem Bike und habe keine große Überhöhung (Sattel-Lenker). Bei mir denke ich ein guter Mix aus komfortabel und sportlich. L wäre mir definitiv zu groß.

Würde Dir daher auch zum M raten, bei Dir wird die Position IMHO auch eher komfortabel sein 

Abgesehen davon ... super Bike. Habe jetzt seit April gut 2000km runter auf jedem Terrain und es läuft noch wie am ersten Tag (mit Pflege natürlich  )


----------



## pehaielipepe (4. September 2016)

Das freut mich zu hören, danke für schnelle Antwort 

Definitiv eher komfortable als sportlich, da ich hauptsächlich Bergtouren (Alpenraum) + auch mal längere Touren in hügeligen Gegenden fahren werde.

Wie is das mit Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung, je größer, desto "sportlicher" und gestreckter (bei ausreichend großem Rahmen) sitzt man, worunter bei längeren Fahrten der Komfort leiden kann?

Wenn ich irgendwann mal Einsteigertrails oder abseits vom Forst/Schotterweg fahren will, wär dann auch M besser weil kleiner und leichter zu handhaben oder L weil größerer Radstand oder so? In Sachen Rahmengröße und Geometrie hab ich noch keine Ahnung, drum frag ich einfach drauflos


----------



## mr_green (4. September 2016)

Ein kleinerer (passender) Rahmen ist _imho_ besser zu handlen und agiler auf dem Trail, zu klein sollte er natürlich auch nicht sein. 

Was die Überhöhung und Sitzposition angeht, können Dir andere hier sicherlich bessere Antwort geben. Eine große Überhöhung des Sattels gegenüber dem Lenker ist sportlicher, Du hast mehr Druck auf dem Lenker und somit auch etwas mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad (mehr Grip) und ist natürlich mehr "aero". Die Sitzposition ist allerdings auch unkomfortabler für einen weniger trainierten Rücken und für die Hände(Gelenke, Arme), da mehr Last auf dem Lenker ist. Solange Du dich aber nicht im extremen Bereich (positiv wie negativ) der Überhöhung etc. bewegst sind die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend. _(wie gesagt, da können andere hier sicher bessere Antworten geben)_

Das GC SLX ist von der Geometrie schon eher ein sportliches MTB. Nichtsdestotrotz kannst Du damit lange und entspannte Touren fahren und wirst auch deinen Spaß haben und Du wirst mit dem M Rahmen wohl auch nicht zu sportlich sitzen.

Ich fahre mit dem Rad sowohl sportlich als auch gerne mal eine entspannte längere Tour hier in der Harz-Region(max bisher ~130km ~1900hm). Von den Wegen her fahre ich damit eigentlich auch alles von Forstweg bis steiler, wurzeliger Trail und macht auch dort Freude. "Für den Komfort" auf dem Trail habe ich -- für mich zumindest -- rausgefunden, sollte man wesentlich weniger Druck in die Reba machen als in den Tabellen angegeben und einen möglichst niedrigen Druck v.a. im Vorderreifen fahren (für kleine, schnelle Stöße).


----------



## salmo_trutta (4. September 2016)

Hey! Hat hier irgendjemand eine Remote/Vario Sattelstütze verbaut und hat eventuell Tipps bezüglich der Zugführung?


----------



## cristox (5. September 2016)

@focusmike

Hast du die Sattelklemme auch gesäubert und gefettet?

So ein Knarzen kann ganz wo anders herkommen, als das Geräusch einen vermuten lässt.
Das kann also auch von der Kurbel etc. kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## focusmike (5. September 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> @focusmike
> 
> Hast du die Sattelklemme auch gesäubert und gefettet?
> 
> ...


Hallo
Die Sattelklemme habe ich auch gesäubert.
Habe jetzt mal wieder alles Sauber gemacht und die Montagepaste weggelassen. werde es mal mit normalen Fett probieren.
Werde es heute Abend testen.
Echt nervig.

THX


----------



## salmo_trutta (5. September 2016)

focusmike schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Sattelklemme habe ich auch gesäubert.
> Habe jetzt mal wieder alles Sauber gemacht und die Montagepaste weggelassen. werde es mal mit normalen Fett probieren.
> Werde es heute Abend testen.
> ...


Hatte auch ein Knarzen und hatte die Sattelstütze oder Kurbel in Verdacht. Schlussendlich wars die hintere Schraubachse welche vermutlich zu fest gezogen oder verdreckt war. Jedenfalls war das Geräusch nach Ausbau, reinigen, neu fetten und Einbau verschwunden. Das Ganze hatte ich jetzt schon mittlerweile bei 2 Rädern... dem AL SLX und einem Rose Uncle Jimbo.


----------



## cristox (5. September 2016)

MMN hat Montagepaste (Die zur Reibungserhöhung bei Carbonteilen) an Sattelstützen in Alurahmen nix zu suchen. Alu kann stark genug geklemmt werden ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
Meistens enthält diese gelartige Montagepaste schnöden Sand und der karzt dann mit der sich bewegenden Alusattelstütze wunderbar.
Bei Alu nehme ich zur Montage nur Fett.


----------



## focusmike (5. September 2016)

Knarzen ist weg!! Nur Fett hat das Problem gelöst!!

THX


----------



## vokianer (9. September 2016)

We the People schrieb:


> So jetzt mal mit besserem Bild und aktuellem Setup.
> Anhang anzeigen 525498



Hast du eine Aerohalterung für den Radcomputer verbaut?


----------



## We the People (9. September 2016)

jup.


----------



## vokianer (9. September 2016)

Welche? Garmin original?


----------



## We the People (9. September 2016)

ist ein barfly 2.0


----------



## vokianer (9. September 2016)

Ah ok. Danke. Hast du noch ein Detailfoto?


----------



## vokianer (10. September 2016)

Hat schon jemand ne Variostütze verbaut? Wenn ja, welches Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (10. September 2016)

focusmike schrieb:


> Knarzen ist weg!! Nur Fett hat das Problem gelöst!!
> 
> THX


Wobei bei Alu/Alu Fett nicht sinnvoll ist, erhöht wieder nur unnötig die Anzugsmomente.


----------



## cristox (11. September 2016)

Hält auch mit Fett sehr gut.
Schon bei Generationen von Radfahrern.

Bei meiner Sattelklemme mit 5nm Bombenfest. Das muss bei mir komplett 90 kg aushalten.
Und es knarzt nicht, Wasser und Dreck kommt ohne Weiteres nicht rein und es reibt einem nicht das Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze kaputt.


----------



## micha_jkb (12. September 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand 650b+ probiert?

Micha


----------



## vokianer (17. September 2016)

Eine kurze Frage, welches Maß hat die Sattelstütze?


----------



## Scholzi (17. September 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung /getestet ob 24/36 funktioniert? Möchte das 26er Blatt gegen ein 24er tauschen. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## T!ll (19. September 2016)

Hier fährt auch hin und wieder mal ein SLX durchs Bild


----------



## salmo_trutta (20. September 2016)

vokianer schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne Variostütze verbaut? Wenn ja, welches Modell?


Kindshock Lev Integra 150mm hub 30.9 funkt super! Leider lässt sich das Kabel nicht 100% intern verlegen  ca. 225g Mehrgewicht inkl. Kabel, Trigger im vgl. zur Originalstütze

 






cristox schrieb:


> Hält auch mit Fett sehr gut.
> Schon bei Generationen von Radfahrern.
> Bei meiner Sattelklemme mit 5nm Bombenfest. Das muss bei mir komplett 90 kg aushalten.
> Und es knarzt nicht, Wasser und Dreck kommt ohne Weiteres nicht rein und es reibt einem nicht das Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze kaputt.


Welche Schraubklemme hast du fürs SLX verwendet? Hab mir ne Salsa gekauft aber die steht leider über da die Klemmzone am Sattelrohr recht kurz ist.


----------



## cristox (20. September 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> Welche Schraubklemme hast du fürs SLX verwendet? Hab mir ne Salsa gekauft aber die steht leider über da die Klemmzone am Sattelrohr recht kurz ist.



Ich hab die Chromag mit Schnellspanner.
Die Schraube hat nen 6-Kant im Kopf.
Sehr zu empfehlen, gibt's auch ohne Schnellspanner.


----------



## salmo_trutta (20. September 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Ich hab die Chromag mit Schnellspanner.
> Die Schraube hat nen 6-Kant im Kopf.
> Sehr zu empfehlen, gibt's auch ohne Schnellspanner.


Danke für den Tipp!
Steht die auch oben über oder hat die die exakt gleiche Bauhöhe wie die am Rad vorhandene Klemmzone?

Gibts bei der Chromag ein angegebenes max. Drehmoment?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (20. September 2016)

focusmike schrieb:


> Knarzen ist weg!! Nur Fett hat das Problem gelöst!!
> 
> THX


Alu auf Alu reicht Fett ja auch vollkommen aus!
Sobald Carbon mit ins Spiel kommt immer mit Carbon montagepaste arbeiten! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (20. September 2016)

Nabenbreite

Hallo zusammen, bei mir (Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9, Jg. 2016) soll es einen neuen Laufradsatz geben. Nun aber die Quiz-Frage, was ist die Nabenbreite?

Steckachse 12mm, aber in 135 mm oder 142 mm ?! Gemäss Canyon Homepage sind alle Bikes 135mm, ausser diejenigen mit Syntance X-12 Achse oder Canyon Through Axle, aber welche sind  das?!

Vorne ist klar, QR15 Achse von Fox...

Vielen Dank für rasche Unterstützung!


----------



## salmo_trutta (21. September 2016)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> Nabenbreite
> 
> Hallo zusammen, bei mir (Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9, Jg. 2016) soll es einen neuen Laufradsatz geben. Nun aber die Quiz-Frage, was ist die Nabenbreite?
> 
> ...


142/12 ...einfach messen oder den Laufradsatz DT SWISS x1900 Spline 29 googeln.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (21. September 2016)

salmo_trutta schrieb:


> 142/12 ...einfach messen oder den Laufradsatz DT SWISS x1900 Spline 29 googeln.


demnach habe ich richtig gemessen, vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort !! 
Die Angaben auf der Canyon Homepage helfen Null, da lobe ich mir das Forum...


----------



## pehaielipepe (21. September 2016)

mr_green schrieb:


> Ein kleinerer (passender) Rahmen ist _imho_ besser zu handlen und agiler auf dem Trail, zu klein sollte er natürlich auch nicht sein.
> 
> Was die Überhöhung und Sitzposition angeht, können Dir andere hier sicherlich bessere Antwort geben. Eine große Überhöhung des Sattels gegenüber dem Lenker ist sportlicher, Du hast mehr Druck auf dem Lenker und somit auch etwas mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad (mehr Grip) und ist natürlich mehr "aero". Die Sitzposition ist allerdings auch unkomfortabler für einen weniger trainierten Rücken und für die Hände(Gelenke, Arme), da mehr Last auf dem Lenker ist. Solange Du dich aber nicht im extremen Bereich (positiv wie negativ) der Überhöhung etc. bewegst sind die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend. _(wie gesagt, da können andere hier sicher bessere Antworten geben)_
> 
> ...




Danke, ich hab das MTB jetzt seit einer Woche, war aber auf Urlaub, daher noch keine Tour.
Das Fahrgefühl ist aber auf den ersten paar Metern sehr gut! Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung passt mir und vorallem meinem Rücken mit +1-2cm recht gut bisher, morgen gibt's dann eine erste längere Tour, ich bin gespannt. Danke für deine Rückmeldungen nochmal, ich denk du hattest recht, M passt super, L wär aber genauso gegangen.

Eine Sache ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, der Freilauf ist beim normalem Rollen ohne Treten als auch bei Rückwärtsbetätigung schon sehr laut. Das Knacken ist sehr regelmäßig und klingt nach dem gewohnten Leerlaufknacken find ich, aber die Lautstärke is echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Ist das normal, ist das bei eurem AL SLX 7.9 auch so? Ich denk mal das wird ausschließlich von der verbauten Hinterradnabe anhängig sein, aber kann man da als Laie schnell mal nachjustieren ohne alles zerlegen zu müssen oder ist das überhaupt möglich?

Es stört mich nicht extrem, aber wenn's die Option gibt den Freilauf leiser zu drehen wär ich geneigt, das zu machen.

Danke schonmal,

pawn


----------



## vokianer (22. September 2016)

So, ich hatte nun mal zum testen die Magura Vyron verbaut. Funktion genial, knackt aber unter Last. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob es vielleicht nur an dieser Stütze lag oder ob es ein grundsätzliches Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salmo_trutta (22. September 2016)

vokianer schrieb:


> So, ich hatte nun mal zum testen die Magura Vyron verbaut. Funktion genial, knackt aber unter Last. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob es vielleicht nur an dieser Stütze lag oder ob es ein grundsätzliches Problem ist.


Bei meiner KS Lev Integra knackt nüx...


----------



## vokianer (22. September 2016)

Wenn du am Sattel anfässt, merkst du da etwas Spiel das von der Stütze ausgeht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## salmo_trutta (22. September 2016)

vokianer schrieb:


> Wenn du am Sattel anfässt, merkst du da etwas Spiel das von der Stütze ausgeht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ja wenn ich kräftig nach links und rechts drehe ist etwas spiel wahrnehmbar...minimal... beim fahren spür ich das nicht. Ein kleinwenig Spiel haben denke ich alle Vario Stützen. Ich bin soweit zufrieden wenngleich die Teile auch nicht billig sind. Ab 250 Euro gibts die Lev Integra momentan vom Versender.


----------



## vokianer (22. September 2016)

Hast du nen Link?


----------



## salmo_trutta (22. September 2016)

vokianer schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link?


PN.. wegen Werbung und so...


----------



## cristox (22. September 2016)

pehaielipepe schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab das MTB jetzt seit einer Woche, war aber auf Urlaub, daher noch keine Tour.
> Das Fahrgefühl ist aber auf den ersten paar Metern sehr gut! Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung passt mir und vorallem meinem Rücken mit +1-2cm recht gut bisher, morgen gibt's dann eine erste längere Tour, ich bin gespannt. Danke für deine Rückmeldungen nochmal, ich denk du hattest recht, M passt super, L wär aber genauso gegangen.
> 
> Eine Sache ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, der Freilauf ist beim normalem Rollen ohne Treten als auch bei Rückwärtsbetätigung schon sehr laut. Das Knacken ist sehr regelmäßig und klingt nach dem gewohnten Leerlaufknacken find ich, aber die Lautstärke is echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> ...



Meine Freundin hat auch das 7.9 mit lautem Freilauf.
Einfach Rad ausbauen, feste am Ritzelpaket ziehen oder ersatzweise mit Gummihammer einen leichten Schlag von der anderen Seite geben, Ritzelpaket abziehen und der Freilauf liegt vor dir.

Bei dem Rad hier war so gut wie kein Fett drin.
Da hab ich sparsam mit Castrol Lmx nachgefettet und jetzt ist es viel viel leiser.


----------



## pehaielipepe (23. September 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat auch das 7.9 mit lautem Freilauf.
> Einfach Rad ausbauen, feste am Ritzelpaket ziehen oder ersatzweise mit Gummihammer einen leichten Schlag von der anderen Seite geben, Ritzelpaket abziehen und der Freilauf liegt vor dir.
> 
> Bei dem Rad hier war so gut wie kein Fett drin.
> Da hab ich sparsam mit Castrol Lmx nachgefettet und jetzt ist es viel viel leiser.



vielen Dank, das werd ich probieren!


----------



## Cattie (23. September 2016)

Nochmal zum 1-fach Umbau. Ich will aus dem SLX einen Monstercrosser mit Dropbar machen. Könnte ich bei 1-fach auch ein 38er oder 40er Blatt fahren, falls ich eines finde das auf die XTR passt?


----------



## b4cksl4sh (29. September 2016)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: Ich fahre das Bike nun seit Mai und bin nach wie vor extrem happy damit. Bisher habe ich nur die Griffe ausgetauscht, da die verbauten Ergon Griffe für meine Hände zu dünn waren. Als nächstes werde ich den Sattel tauschen, da der sehr billig aussieht. Alles andere ist top!


----------



## Tom1987 (30. September 2016)

Passt den der Sattel soweit?

Es gibt bei mir 3 Sachen wo es nicht um die Optik geht und die sind Lenker, Griffe und Sattel.

Da würde ich nix dranmachen was gut aussieht aber nicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (6. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir jemand die unterschiede zwischen grand canyon und exceed erklären?


----------



## firstmanonbike (6. Oktober 2016)

Alt - Neu

Alt: schlechte Geo (unfahrbar!), schwer wie Blei, veraltert Standards...
Neu: modernste Geo, superleicht, die modernste Standarts...

Mit dem GC brauchst du Dich nicht mehr an der Startlinie blicken lassen.


----------



## andikue (6. Oktober 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Alt - Neu
> 
> Alt: schlechte Geo (unfahrbar!), schwer wie Blei, veraltert Standards...
> Neu: modernste Geo, superleicht, die modernste Standarts...
> ...


???
Völlig up to date: (immer noch)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...canyon-grand-canyon-cf-slx-99-ltd/a23349.html


----------



## micha_jkb (6. Oktober 2016)

grand canyon kann man doch nicht fahren! Bleischwer, uralte geo...


----------



## cristox (7. Oktober 2016)

Blabla...



stanleydobson schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die unterschiede zwischen grand canyon und exceed erklären?



Im Prinzip ist der Unterschied das Material (und Preis) und damit einhergehende kleine Unterschiede.
Geometrie ist weitgehend gleich.


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Oktober 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Blabla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mir zbsp das topmodel des grand canyon ansehe und ich glaube das zweitbilligste vom exceed wo beide xt ausstattung haben und die R1 gabel und einfach antrieb sind ja im prinzip fast identisch, daher wundere ich mich als hardtail laie


----------



## cristox (7. Oktober 2016)

Da kann man dir im Exceedforum oder woanders besser helfen.
Hier geht's um Aluminium.

Und mit dem, was ich oben schrieb, meinte ich den Vergleich GC AL SLX vs. Exceed.


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Oktober 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Da kann man dir im Exceedforum oder woanders besser helfen.
> Hier geht's um Aluminium.
> 
> Und mit dem, was ich oben schrieb, meinte ich den Vergleich GC AL SLX vs. Exceed.


Naja lassen wir das AL vs CF aussen vor, darum gehts mir nicht

Es sind beides hardtails, sagen wir mal beide gleiche ausstattung auf dem selben preisniveau, also muss ja am rahmen an sich ein unterschied bestehen oder?


----------



## cristox (7. Oktober 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Naja lassen wir das AL vs CF aussen vor, darum gehts mir nicht
> 
> Es sind beides hardtails, sagen wir mal beide gleiche ausstattung auf dem selben preisniveau, also muss ja am rahmen an sich ein unterschied bestehen oder?



Ja!
Aber das ist der falsche thread dafür.
Aktuell gibt es keine Carbonversionen mehr vom GC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (7. Oktober 2016)

Eventuell positionieren sie das Exceed in die Ecke Race/Marathon gestellt und das GC als Touren- Spaßrad ausgerichtet.


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Oktober 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Ja!
> Aber das ist der falsche thread dafür.
> Aktuell gibt es keine Carbonversionen mehr vom GC.


Es geht mir doch nicht um carbon


----------



## cristox (7. Oktober 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir zbsp das topmodel des grand canyon ansehe und ich glaube das zweitbilligste vom exceed wo beide xt ausstattung haben und die R1 gabel und einfach antrieb sind ja im prinzip fast identisch, daher wundere ich mich als hardtail laie



Es gibt kein GC mit RS1.
Auch sehe ich da kaum vergleichbare Ausstattungen zwischen GC und Exceed. 
Welche beiden bike vergleichst du genau? 
Bitte mit Links.
Und drücke dich etwas klarer aus, sonst nimmt das hier kein Ende.


----------



## focusmike (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Bei meinem Canyon al slx, muckt die reba SL etwas, wenn ich die Vorderbremse ziehe und leicht vor und zurück wackele, ohne Druck auf die Gabel auszuüben, springt die Gabel leicht ein und wieder raus, so ca. 5-7 mm. Nervt ein wenig da man meint der Steuersatz wäre locker.
Weiß einer wie ich das wieder weg bekomme, oder was das sein könnte??

Danke


----------



## cristox (7. Oktober 2016)

Das ist normales Spiel  wenn es überhaupt wirklich Spiel ist.
Mach dir keinen Stress.
Das ist bei meiner Fox auch so.


----------



## focusmike (7. Oktober 2016)

War halt Anfangs nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (8. Oktober 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Es gibt kein GC mit RS1.
> Auch sehe ich da kaum vergleichbare Ausstattungen zwischen GC und Exceed.
> Welche beiden bike vergleichst du genau?
> Bitte mit Links.
> Und drücke dich etwas klarer aus, sonst nimmt das hier kein Ende.


Ist ja wohl da abgebildet oder gibts von der RS optisch identische modelle


----------



## cristox (8. Oktober 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl da abgebildet oder gibts von der RS optisch identische modelle
> Anhang anzeigen 535613



Ok. Auf dem Foto ist ein Bike von 2016, das jetzt nicht mehr Angeboten wird, da ausverkauft.

Hat Canyon wohl nicht Aktualisiert.

Klick mal drauf und du wirst da nur noch das GC CF 5.9 finden, welches im Ausverkauf ist und das hat keine RS1.

2017 wird es kein Carbon GC mehr geben.


----------



## braumanich (8. Oktober 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Alt - Neu
> 
> Alt: schlechte Geo (unfahrbar!), schwer wie Blei, veraltert Standards...
> Neu: modernste Geo, superleicht, die modernste Standarts...
> ...



Also mein GC CF SL  von 2014 würde ich nicht gegen ein gleich ausgestattetes Exceed tauschen - absoluter Schwachsinn
deine Aussage


----------



## firstmanonbike (9. Oktober 2016)

Zu einer ironischen Bemerkung gehören immer zwei: 
einer, der sie macht, 
und einer, der sie versteht.


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2016)

braumanich schrieb:


> Also mein GC CF SL  von 2014 würde ich nicht gegen ein gleich ausgestattetes Exceed tauschen - absoluter Schwachsinn
> deine Aussage



Da hast Du wohl seine Ironie nicht verstanden...


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (13. Oktober 2016)

So... mein AL SLX 9.9. Jg. 2016 (Gr. L) leicht optimiert... 
- Syntace Sattelstütze P6 Hiflex
- Specialized Phenom Expert Sattel
- ESI Grips
- Tune Schraubwürger Sattelklemme
- Tune FlaHa Schrauben
- Blackburn Slick FlaHa
- Garmin Edge 500 mit Aero-Halterung
- LRS Tune King / Kong mit Crest MK3 Felge und Sapim CX Ray Speichen, kombiniert mit XTR 11-40 Kasette
- Schwalbe Rocket Ron SnakeSkin Reifen, Tubeless aufgebaut
- XTR Pedale

Gewicht komplett 10.7 Kg


----------



## braumanich (14. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Bike  gefällt mir gut.Trage mich mit dem Gedanken, das GC AL SLX 9.9 EX  2017  zu ordern.
Welche Größe fährst Du ? Wie bist Du mit der Verarbeitung des Rahmens zufrieden ?
Welches Gewicht vertragen die Laufräder ?
Gruß Bernd


----------



## braumanich (14. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, Rahmengröße L - überlesen


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (14. Oktober 2016)

braumanich schrieb:


> Schönes Bike  gefällt mir gut.Trage mich mit dem Gedanken, das GC AL SLX 9.9 EX  2017  zu ordern.
> Welche Größe fährst Du ? Wie bist Du mit der Verarbeitung des Rahmens zufrieden ?
> Welches Gewicht vertragen die Laufräder ?
> Gruß Bernd


Schön wenns gefällt... Bin super happy mit dem Rahmen, sauber verarbeitet, robust (Alu), super Geo... Fahre Grösse L mit 183cm Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge 89 cm (7 cm Vorbau an Stelle von 8 cm verbaut). Die Laufräder haben mit meinen 72 Kg keine Probleme, über 90 Kg Körpergewicht bzw. 100 Kg Gesamtgewicht würde ich aber mit dieser Kombi nicht gehen...


----------



## Prophecy23 (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin im besitz des AL SLX 7.9 und habe folgendes Problem mit meiner Hinterrad Bremse der Bremssattel sitzt zu hoch, hab das auch schon im Bremsen unterfroum gepostet deswegen werd ich es der einfachheit halber gleich verlinken hat sonst noch wer das Problem an seinem Grand Canyon AL SLX?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hint...grand-canyon-al-slx-7-9.822019/#post-14113932


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsulas (18. Oktober 2016)

https://www.canyon.com/en-lt/mtb/grand-canyon/2017/grand-canyon-al-slx-9-9.html
Ich bin 179cm SL 86 cm. Welche sollte ich wählen, M oder L? Vielen Dank.


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2016)

konsulas schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/en-lt/mtb/grand-canyon/2017/grand-canyon-al-slx-9-9.html
> Ich bin 179cm SL 86 cm. Welche sollte ich wählen, M oder L? Vielen Dank.



M


----------



## konsulas (18. Oktober 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> M


Hier ist Mann aus Tschechien, er kaufte M und L. Er ist gleich hoch wie ich bin aber hat kleinere Beine. Er sagt, dass er L mehr mochte, sondern haben M zu wählen, weil Stand over height war zu groß in L. Meine Beine sind länger so Stand over height sollte kein Problem bilden mich. Sehr schwer zu entscheiden.

original: http://www.mtbiker.sk/forum/post1101484.html
Übersetzung: https://translate.google.lt/transla...sk/forum/post1101484.html#p1101484&edit-text=


----------



## cristox (18. Oktober 2016)

konsulas schrieb:


> Hier ist Mann aus Tschechien, er kaufte M und L. Er ist gleich hoch wie ich bin aber hat kleinere Beine. Er sagt, dass er L mehr mochte, sondern haben M zu wählen, weil Stand over height war zu groß in L. Meine Beine sind länger so Stand over height sollte kein Problem bilden mich. Sehr schwer zu entscheiden.
> 
> original: http://www.mtbiker.sk/forum/post1101484.html
> Übersetzung: https://translate.google.lt/translate?sl=auto&tl=de&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://www.mtbiker.sk/forum/post1101484.html#p1101484&edit-text=



Bei 83 cm Schrittlänge :M


----------



## istdasdoof (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
ich bin neu hier im Forum und bald Besitzer eines GC AL SLX 7.9
Eigentlich fahre ich RR mit Look Pedalen und jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher was für Pedalen ich auf dem GC schrauben soll ,ich werde wohl überwiegend Feldwege und Waldwege fahren ab und zu vielleicht mal in den Harz oder so.
Würdet ihr mir zu Klick oder Flat Pedalen raten .


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2016)

Klick. Für Wald und Feldwege und leichte Trails braucht man keine Flat.


----------



## Gatekeeper (28. Oktober 2016)

Würde ich auch sagen. Allerdings brauchst du wohl dann noch paar MTB-Schuhe mit SPD, oder holst dir für den Renner noch paar SPD Pedale.


----------



## vokianer (28. Oktober 2016)

Vor dieser Entscheidung stand ich auch vor kurzem. Hab nun aber schon einige Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen, mit dem Fazit, gut das ich den Fuß schnell vom Pedal bekommen habe. Also Flat...


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2016)

das geht auch mit klick.die kann man sehr sanft einstellen.und wenn die fahrtechnik stimmt ist das alles kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vokianer (29. Oktober 2016)

Was für Klicks?


----------



## Cubie (29. Oktober 2016)

vokianer schrieb:


> Was für Klicks?


Shimano SPD System

P.S. Wenn man wirklich großteils auf eher einfachen Gelände wie Feld.- und Waldwegen unterwegs ist,
dann sind Klickies kein Problem.
P.P.S.  Auf so einem Hardteil kann ein Klicksystem dann auch richtig Spaß machen, da man damit richtig "Gas geben" kann.


----------



## Cubie (29. Oktober 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> das geht auch mit klick.die kann man sehr sanft einstellen.und wenn die fahrtechnik stimmt ist das alles kein problem.


Da gehe ich voll mit 
Bin mit Klickies teilweise auch im Gebirge unterwegs...


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2016)

wenn die cc profis mit klicks fahren und nicht mit flats dann scheinen die nicht sooooooo schlecht zu sein.auch wenn das nicht unser maßstab ist.

bei spd kannst du die härte vom ein und ausklicken einstellen.ich fahre auch auf dem all mountain nur klicks.


----------



## vokianer (29. Oktober 2016)

Ok, überzeugt.


----------



## istdasdoof (29. Oktober 2016)

ok ich glaube ich habe noch irgendwo ein Paar SPD Schuhe rumliegen welche Pedale könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Heute ist mein Rad gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gatekeeper (29. Oktober 2016)

Die Shimano XT Pedale sind so das rundum Sorglospaket.  Da machst du nix falsch mit.


----------



## cristox (29. Oktober 2016)

Genau.
Ich fahre die xtr ohne diese Bügel drumherum und bin zufrieden.
Hier gehts aber eigentlich nicht um Pedale...


----------



## cristox (5. November 2016)

Hier noch ein neuer Test zum SLX 9.9 2016.

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...t/canyon-grand-canyon-al-slx-99-review-50853/

Etwas spät, aber es bestätigt das gute Gefühl mit dem Bike.


----------



## T!ll (14. November 2016)

Dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein:


----------



## Horaff (14. November 2016)

...Größe L ?


----------



## T!ll (15. November 2016)

Genau, ist ein L.


----------



## micha_jkb (15. November 2016)

Ist das hinten ein 2.35er racing ralph? Ich suche noch nach einer Alternative für meinen 2.25er nobby nic. Der hat mit hinten zu viel Rollwiderstand.

Micha


----------



## cristox (15. November 2016)

Warum reisst ihr eigentlich die Contis direkt runter?


----------



## T!ll (15. November 2016)

micha_jkb schrieb:


> Ist das hinten ein 2.35er racing ralph? Ich suche noch nach einer Alternative für meinen 2.25er nobby nic. Der hat mit hinten zu viel Rollwiderstand.
> 
> Micha


Hinten ist ein 2.25er Racing Ralph DD, vorne ein 2.35er Nobby Nic.

Die Contis sind vom Profil her auch gut, fingen bei mir aber leider an zu eiern .
Der neue NN gefällt mir am Vorderrad richtig gut.


----------



## micha_jkb (15. November 2016)

Alles klar! Danke für die Info!
Ich habe bei meinem Canyon die Conti's gegen Schwalbe getauscht, weil es mir im Gelände vorkam wie auf rohen Eiern zu fahren. Vom Rollwiderstand her sind sie allerdings super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (15. November 2016)

@T!ll
Du solltest die Stellung deiner Achsspannhebel revidieren,  vor allem vorne.
Vorne ist das von Canyon so voreingestellt,  dass die gewünschte Spannkraft nur dann anliegt, wenn die rechte äußerste Kante des Hebels etwa 0-10 mm vorm Gabelrohr liegt.

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...r/Content/Gabeln/32MM/InstructionsQR32mm.html


----------



## T!ll (15. November 2016)

Ah danke! Da ein anderes Laufrad / Nabe drin ist, passt der voreingestellte Abstand nicht ganz perfekt.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Auf meinem 2016 Grand Canyon AL SLX Rahmen steht auf dem Sitzrohr aufgedruckt Reach 441. Bei den 2017er Modellen gibt Canyon ein Reach von 436 an. So ist die Geo von meinem 2016er Modell deckungsgleich mit dem Exceed.
Ich bin verwirrt, wurde an der Geo geschraubt? Auch der Lenkwinkel der 2017er Modelle scheint mir flacher als an meinem 2016er Modell. Habt ihr hier Infos?


----------



## micha_jkb (19. Dezember 2016)

Hast du 100mm oder 110mm Federweg? Die 2017er haben alle 110. Letztes Jahr hing das vom Modell ab.

Micha


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (19. Dezember 2016)

micha_jkb schrieb:


> Hast du 100mm oder 110mm Federweg? Die 2017er haben alle 110. Letztes Jahr hing das vom Modell ab.
> 
> Micha


100mm... klar, 0.5 Grad vom Lenkwinkel sind durch die längere Gabel erklärt, dennoch scheint der aktuelle Lenkwinkel flacher und der Reach deutlich kürzer..


----------



## cristox (19. Dezember 2016)

Bei den Modellen 2016 stand in der Artikelbeschreibung viel Mist. 
So musste ich Canyon darauf hinweisen, dass z.b. beim SLX 9.0 ein falsches Schaltauge genannt war.
Möglich, dass auch bei den Geo-daten letztes Jahr Fehler unterlaufen sind.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (20. Dezember 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Bei den Modellen 2016 stand in der Artikelbeschreibung viel Mist.
> So musste ich Canyon darauf hinweisen, dass z.b. beim SLX 9.0 ein falsches Schaltauge genannt war.
> Möglich, dass auch bei den Geo-daten letztes Jahr Fehler unterlaufen sind.


Schon möglich mit der Artikelbeschreibung. Spannend, dass auf dem Sitzrohr von meinem Grand Canyon die Reachangabe von 441 draufsteht... ev ist auch der Artikelbeschrieb 2017 nix wert..... ;-)


----------



## micha_jkb (20. Dezember 2016)

Man möge nicht vergessen, dass sich der Reach bei mehr Federweg vorn verändert. Hier sind es ja gerade mal 5mm.

Micha


----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> ja, so ist es korrekt herum. Ich habe das Seil gleich ganz abmontiert und drehe 2-3 mal auf einer 50km Tour das blaue Rad per Hand.



Wie geht das, wenn du schreibst, das nur "auf Spannung" die Gabel federt?? Ich finde den klobigen Hebel auch sowas von über, würde ihn am liebsten durch ein Einstellrad auf dem Gabelholm (so ein blaues) ersetzen, aber seit ich gelesen (und ausprobiert) habe, das erst bei Spannung federt, habe ich so meine Zweifel.

Gibt´s Tipps oder Teilenummern zur Umrüstung?

EDIT: ohne Zugspannung federt die 2016er/17er Reba, ist also OFFEN. Ich habe den Zug samt Hebel entfernt und federt prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_jkb (16. Januar 2017)

11.4015.461.010

Damit werde ich es probieren. Mich nervt dieser riesige Hebel tierisch.

Habe auch schon Versionen gesehen, da wurde nur ein kurzer Zug direkt an der Gabel verbaut. Damit ist sie dann immer offen.


----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2017)

Schreib mal bitte ob das funktioniert hat, mir ist wichtig, dass die Gabel auch OFFEN (also federnd) bleibt und nicht sofort wieder in den Lockout springt.


----------



## micha_jkb (16. Januar 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Schreib mal bitte ob das funktioniert hat, mir ist wichtig, dass die Gabel auch OFFEN (also federnd) bleibt und nicht sofort wieder in den Lockout springt.


 
Meiner Meinung nach kommt die Feder dann raus. Die wird eigentlich nur für den Remote Lockout gebraucht.

Bei mir wird es noch einen Monat dauern. Wollte das gleich beim Service machen lassen.


----------



## mtb4win (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für meine Frau und liebäugle etwas mit dem 
*Grand Canyon WMN AL SLX 9.9*
Gibt es schon Erfahrungen damit? Gibt es etwas daran auszusetzen? Wo sind die groben Unterschiede zur non WMN Version?

Danke


----------



## jmertgen (17. Januar 2017)

mtb4win schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für meine Frau und liebäugle etwas mit dem
> *Grand Canyon WMN AL SLX 9.9*
> ...


Die "groben Unterschiede" stehen doch auf der Website 
Oder es gibt doch die Bike Vergleich Funktion auf der Website... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha_jkb (31. Januar 2017)

micha_jkb schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kommt die Feder dann raus. Die wird eigentlich nur für den Remote Lockout gebraucht.
> 
> Bei mir wird es noch einen Monat dauern. Wollte das gleich beim Service machen lassen.


 
Heute mit dem Fachhandel gesprochen. Um den Lockouthebel sinnvoll auf Lockout an der Gabel umzubauen muß die komplette Einheit rechts getauscht werden, da sich da drin eine Feder befindet. Kosten 85 Euro.... Jetzt gefällt mir der Hebel doch ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2017)

micha_jkb schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Fachhandel gesprochen. Um den Lockouthebel sinnvoll auf Lockout an der Gabel umzubauen muß die komplette Einheit rechts getauscht werden, da sich da drin eine Feder befindet. Kosten 85 Euro.... Jetzt gefällt mir der Hebel doch ganz gut



Ist bekannt, findet man auch viele Hinweise zu hier im Forum.


----------



## Altopel (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Stehe vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem GC AL SLX 9.9 SL und dem GC AL SLX 9.9, wo die Unterschiede liegen sehe ich ja auf der Teileliste die Frage ist nur ob sich die 300 Euro mehr lohnen oder ob ich das Geld vielleicht besser in einen anderen Laufradsatz oder sonstige Teile stecke! Bin nur Normalfahrer!

Aber falls jemand noch ein 2016 Modell (Al SLX9.9) in XL und Schwarz zu Verkaufen hätte wäre ich ein Abnehmer!!


----------



## poekelz (5. Februar 2017)

micha_jkb schrieb:


> 11.4015.461.010



Da die Logic meiner Reba übrigens so läuft: Zug lose = Gabel offen, darauf hin habe ich sofort die klobige Lennkerfernbedienung entfernt.

Dann mit der von dir benannten Kappe ein erfolgreicher Umbau (2017er GC = Reba RL) - die  kleine Innensechskant Schraube oben auf dem Holm herausgedreht, dann kann man den Zug und die ganze Verstellmimik abnehmen, es bleibt nur ein drehbarer Sechskant auf den genau diese von dir benannte Kappe 11.4015.461.010 passt (darunter kommt noch ein Federblech). Schraube rein - fertig. Und die Logic meiner Reba läuft übrigens so: Zug lose = Gabel offen. Damit es schön rastet habe ich noch 4 (über Kreuz) Rastlöcher (nicht tief) in die Gabel oben gebohrt.


----------



## micha_jkb (8. Februar 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Da die Logic meiner Reba übrigens so läuft: Zug lose = Gabel offen, darauf hin habe ich sofort die klobige Lennkerfernbedienung entfernt.
> 
> Dann mit der von dir benannten Kappe ein erfolgreicher Umbau (2017er GC = Reba RL) - die  kleine Innensechskant Schraube oben auf dem Holm herausgedreht, dann kann man den Zug und die ganze Verstellmimik abnehmen, es bleibt nur ein drehbarer Sechskant auf den genau diese von dir benannte Kappe 11.4015.461.010 passt (darunter kommt noch ein Federblech). Schraube rein - fertig. Und die Logic meiner Reba läuft übrigens so: Zug lose = Gabel offen. Damit es schön rastet habe ich noch 4 (über Kreuz) Rastlöcher (nicht tief) in die Gabel oben gebohrt.


 
Cool, dasS es bei dir so einfach funktioniert. Was hast du mit der internen Feder gemacht?


----------



## poekelz (8. Februar 2017)

Ja, das war in der Tat rech einfach.
Auf dem Bild 2 (auf der Plastiktüte) liegt eine kleine Federspange (war dabei), welche auf den Sechskant unter den blauen Knopf kommt. Um die interne Feder ruhig zu stellen, habe ich die 4 (Bild 1) kleinen Bohrungen (die sind nicht wirklich tief) vorgenommen, so dass Federspange dort einrasten kann.


----------



## micha_jkb (8. Februar 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ja, das war in der Tat rech einfach.
> Auf dem Bild 2 (auf der Plastiktüte) liegt eine kleine Federspange (war dabei), welche auf den Sechskant unter den blauen Knopf kommt. Um die interne Feder ruhig zu stellen, habe ich die 4 (Bild 1) kleinen Bohrungen (die sind nicht wirklich tief) vorgenommen, so dass Federspange dort einrasten kann.


 
Ohh... Das ist aber auch heiß


----------



## Sauron1977 (16. Februar 2017)

Moin Leute,
hat schon mal jemand nachträglich eine Reverb Stealth eingebaut? Wie habt ihr die Leitungsführung gelegt und welche Leitungslänge wäre denn etwa optimal (Rahmengröße L)?


----------



## jmertgen (16. Februar 2017)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> hat schon mal jemand nachträglich eine Reverb Stealth eingebaut? Wie habt ihr die Leitungsführung gelegt und welche Leitungslänge wäre denn etwa optimal (Rahmengröße L)?


Die Leitung legst du mit Kabelbinder an die Bremsleistung ans Unterrohr... Die Länge must ausprobieren...erst verlegen dann kürzen! [emoji4]
Beste Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hermann6502 (16. Februar 2017)

Das dürfte bei der *Stealth* etwas umständlich werden...


----------



## jmertgen (16. Februar 2017)

Wieso denn das? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (16. Februar 2017)

Der Eingang für die Leitung ist unten links am Sitzrohr... Das die einzige Möglichkeit....eo willst Sonnst mit der Leitung lang? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hermann6502 (16. Februar 2017)

Upps, das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte der Eingang wäre, wie bei meinem Lux, am Oberrohr. Dann hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## Krys86 (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe vergangene Woche mein gc al slx 9.9 Aufgebaut, jedoch mußte ich Schalt und Bremshebel lösen und etwas nach unter schieben da sie für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch montiert wahren.

Jetzt lese ich aber in der Anleitung das keine justierungsarbeiten nötig sind da diese schon voreingestellt sind.
Bin jetzt total verunsichert, kann es den sein, das ich von anfang an den lenker im falschen Winkel montiert habe ?
da keine genau gradanzeige vorhanden ist, sonder nur das Iridum logo drauf ist, weiß ich nicht in welche Stellung das stehen soll.

Daher meine Frage, In welcher Position steckt euer Iridium Lenker b.z.w. an welcher stelle ist das Iridium logo zu sehen.
Könnt ihr mir da mit meinem Schlamassel helfen ? Fotos währen nett


----------



## jmertgen (16. Februar 2017)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe vergangene Woche mein gc al slx 9.9 Aufgebaut, jedoch mußte ich Schalt und Bremshebel lösen und etwas nach unter schieben da sie für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch montiert wahren.
> 
> Jetzt lese ich aber in der Anleitung das keine justierungsarbeiten nötig sind da diese schon voreingestellt sind.
> ...


Das persönliche Geschmackssache... So wie man sich am wohlsten fühlt 
Die Bremse und Schaltung sind Voreingestellt da muss nichts gemacht werden... Die Position der Schalt/Brems Elemente kann man individuell gestalten. 
Aber schau auf der Canyon Homepage... Da wird erklärt wie es ergonomisch richtig ist.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (16. Februar 2017)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe vergangene Woche mein gc al slx 9.9 Aufgebaut, jedoch mußte ich Schalt und Bremshebel lösen und etwas nach unter schieben da sie für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch montiert wahren.
> 
> Jetzt lese ich aber in der Anleitung das keine justierungsarbeiten nötig sind da diese schon voreingestellt sind.
> ...


https://media.canyon.com/download/workshops/Sitzposition_und_Cockpit_MTB.pdf

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krys86 (16. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort jmertgen, 
Ich bin jetzt was die Einstellung betrifft etwas schlauer, denoch verwirrt mich noch eine Sache.
Laut Text : 
Die Feinjustierung ist individuell, grob sollte man den Lenker jedoch ent-
sprechend seiner Bauart montieren. Peilt man von hinten, am Sattelvorbei
auf den Lenker, dann sollten die Lenkerenden nach oben zeigen.

Dies tun die Lenkerenden tatsächlich bei mir nicht, sie zeigen eher gerade in die Seiten.
 Wenn ich nun aber den Lenker nach vorne drehe so das lenketenden nach oben zeigen verschwindet das Iridium Logo das vorne auf dem Lenkrad gedruckt ist. Das kann doch auch nicht richtig sein oder ?


----------



## Krys86 (16. Februar 2017)




----------



## jmertgen (16. Februar 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (16. Februar 2017)

Schau auch mal da rein.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krys86 (16. Februar 2017)

Top !!!
Danke sehr


----------



## Sauron1977 (16. Februar 2017)

Falls zufällig jemand Interesse hat: würde gerne meinen blauen Rahmen gegen einen Schwarzen tauschen,  gefällt mir im Nachhinein doch besser.    Größe L.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (16. Februar 2017)

Anderes Thema... habe mein Grand Canyon AL SLX auf 1x 11 umgebaut (wolf tooth kettenblatt, sunrace 11-46 kasette), funzt super... nur der optik halber;

Für untere öffnung des ehemaligen umerferkabels im unterrohr gibts von canyon n "blind plug", damit es sauber gelöst ist.. nicht aber für die obere öffnung beim steuerrohr..


wie habt bzw würdet ihr das lösen?


----------



## Sauron1977 (17. Februar 2017)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema... habe mein Grand Canyon AL SLX auf 1x 11 umgebaut (wolf tooth kettenblatt, sunrace 11-46 kasette), funzt super... nur der optik halber;
> 
> Für untere öffnung des ehemaligen umerferkabels im unterrohr gibts von canyon n "blind plug", damit es sauber gelöst ist.. nicht aber für die obere öffnung beim steuerrohr..
> 
> ...




DORT könnte man doch zB den Reverb-Stealth Zug langlegen, oder?  ;-)


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (17. Februar 2017)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> DORT könnte man doch zB den Reverb-Stealth Zug langlegen, oder?  ;-)


wenn das kabel am tretlager vorbeibringst vermutlich ja... mein problem ist aber ein anderes... ;-)


----------



## cristox (17. Februar 2017)

Bei meinem alten bike hab ich das Loch nach Umbau auf 1x mit http://sugru.com gestopft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulsurfer84 (17. Februar 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten bike hab ich das Loch nach Umbau auf 1x mit http://sugru.com gestopft.


thx


----------



## Krys86 (19. Februar 2017)

Grüßt euch Leute, 
Habe leider ein neues Problem.
Die Fox Federgabel blockt nicht, nachdem ich den Lockout Hebel bestätigt habe, auf Sicht macht sie zu, aber sie federt genauso  wie in der offenen sowie in der mittleren Stellung gleich.


----------



## jmertgen (19. Februar 2017)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Grüßt euch Leute,
> Habe leider ein neues Problem.
> Die Fox Federgabel blockt nicht, nachdem ich den Lockout Hebel bestätigt habe, auf Sicht macht sie zu, aber sie federt genauso  wie in der offenen sowie in der mittleren Stellung gleich.


Einstelschraube vom Zug am Lockaut Hebel nachstellen.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (19. Februar 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Einstelschraube vom Zug am Lockaut Hebel nachstellen....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


...... Lockout .... [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krys86 (19. Februar 2017)

Erneut gehen meine Danksagungen an jmertgen !!!! 
Läuft wieder alles


----------



## MeisterShredder (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren ob schon jemand versucht hat die roten bzw. gelben decals zu entfernen, z.B. mit Aceton? 
Gruß  MeisterShredder


----------



## cristox (23. Februar 2017)

Wirklich sinnvoll durchführbar ist Entfernung der Decals nur von Eloxal.
Also nur die roten Decals vom schwarzen bike.
Am besten mit Aceton. Gut einweichen lassen und dann kräftig abreiben

Die gelben Decals finden sich nur auf den lackierten, grünen oder blauen Bikes.
Da würde ein Lösemittel den kompletten Lack aufweichen.


----------



## Krys86 (23. Februar 2017)

Sehr interessant, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den roten "Aufkleber" auf meinem schwarzen Bike zu entfernen bzw eine schwarze Folie drüber zu kleben.

Geht Design nicht verloren falls man doch wieder ganz schwarz langweilig findet.

Hmmm....


----------



## cristox (24. Februar 2017)

Ja, hmmm.
Streng genommen sind das ja gar keine decals, sondern Lack auf Eloxal, bzw. Lack auf Lack.
Lasst es einfach, wie es ist.
Sieht eh keiner von der Seite.
Ihr seht es fast nur, wenn ihr auf dem Bike sitzt und nach unten guckt, dabei guckt man eh meist geradeaus.


----------



## Krys86 (24. Februar 2017)

da ist was dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeisterShredder (24. Februar 2017)

Stimmt schon, wollte mir nur die Option offen halten, falls mir die Farbe nicht gefallen sollte.
Hab das Rad noch nicht bestellt, da bei mir die Rahmengröße recht eindeutig ist, wollte ich nicht nach Koblenz fahren nur um mir die Farbe anzusehen.


----------



## Sauron1977 (1. März 2017)

Ach Hilfe Hilfe....
ich möchte gerne gerade passende I-SPEC-Schellen und Co zum Aufräumen des Cockpits bestellen.
Jetzt weiss ich aber gerade nicht auswendig ob am 2016er 8.9 die XT-Bremse / Shifter noch mit I-SPEC I A/B oder I-SPEC II ausgestattet ist. Weiss das zufällig jemand gerade?
Optimalerweise kann mir jemand noch direkt sagen welche genauen Teile ich zum Aufräumen bestellen müsste.
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## jmertgen (1. März 2017)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Ach Hilfe Hilfe....
> ich möchte gerne gerade passende I-SPEC-Schellen und Co zum Aufräumen des Cockpits bestellen.
> Jetzt weiss ich aber gerade nicht auswendig ob am 2016er 8.9 die XT-Bremse / Shifter noch mit I-SPEC I A/B oder I-SPEC II ausgestattet ist. Weiss das zufällig jemand gerade?
> Optimalerweise kann mir jemand noch direkt sagen welche genauen Teile ich zum Aufräumen bestellen müsste.
> ...


Müsste die Geschichte hier sein. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...00-I-I-Spec-II-p45861/schwarz-rechts-o200040/

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sauron1977 (1. März 2017)

Danke für die schnell Hilfe.  Deckt sich auch mit meiner Vermutung, dass die Bremsschelle I-SPEC I hat.


----------



## cristox (2. März 2017)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnell Hilfe.  Deckt sich auch mit meiner Vermutung, dass die Bremsschelle I-SPEC I hat.



Es ist i-spec II (zwei).


----------



## Sauron1977 (3. März 2017)

Äh..meinte ich doch. Vertippt.


----------



## b4cksl4sh (4. März 2017)

Bei der Inspektion meines GC ist mir die ungleichmäßige Abnutzung vom rechten Bremsbelag hinten aufgefallen. Der linke Bremsbelag ist normal abgenutzt und hat nicht diese Kante. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## le duy nhut (7. März 2017)

Ich habe mir heute ein Grand Canyon, dass als Express Bike und ab Lager verfügbar ist/war, gekauft.
Wie lange war denn bei euch die Lieferzeit?


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2017)

Mein 2016er (lagernd) war in 3 Tagen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (14. März 2017)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Bei der Inspektion meines GC ist mir die ungleichmäßige Abnutzung vom rechten Bremsbelag hinten aufgefallen. Der linke Bremsbelag ist normal abgenutzt und hat nicht diese Kante. Was haltet ihr davon?


Der Belag bzw. Bremssattel steht minimal zu hoch, so dass nicht die ganze Belaghöhe ausgenutzt wird. Dadurch bleibt dann der Grat/Absatz stehen. Ist normal und kann vorkommen je nach Toleranzlage der beteiligten Bauteile. Normalerweise sollte das dann an beiden Belägen sein. Es kann aber sein, dass der Sattel etwas schräg steht. In deinem Fall dann eher nach links, dann kommt der rechte Belag etwas höher und wird nicht ganz ausgenutzt.
Sind die Beläge schräg abgefahren?


----------



## b4cksl4sh (14. März 2017)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Der Belag bzw. Bremssattel steht minimal zu hoch, so dass nicht die ganze Belaghöhe ausgenutzt wird. Dadurch bleibt dann der Grat/Absatz stehen. Ist normal und kann vorkommen je nach Toleranzlage der beteiligten Bauteile. Normalerweise sollte das dann an beiden Belägen sein. Es kann aber sein, dass der Sattel etwas schräg steht. In deinem Fall dann eher nach links, dann kommt der rechte Belag etwas höher und wird nicht ganz ausgenutzt.
> Sind die Beläge schräg abgefahren?



So habe ich mir das auch erklärt. Die Bremsbeläge waren tatsächlich schief abgefahren. Ich schätze der Bremssattel war nicht richtig ausgerichtet. Ich habe jetzt neue Belege drauf gemacht und den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet.


----------



## mav99 (19. März 2017)

Möchte ein GC AL SLX 9.9 bestellen. Bin aber was die Größe angeht total unsicher. Habe vor Ort M sowie L gefahren.
Was könnt Ihr empfehlen bei einer Körpergröße von 183, Schrittlänge 87 sowie Torso 62 und Arm 63.
Bin echt am verzweifeln ...


----------



## rbm (19. März 2017)

Falls es hilft, habe genau Deine Körpermaße und fahre ein Exceed in Größe L, für mich optimal! Davor hatte ich ein 2015er Yellowstone auch in L. 
Dann gab es hier mal eine Umfrage bezüglich der Größen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gran...rt-ihr-so-datensammlung.745047/#post-12729601


----------



## mav99 (19. März 2017)

@rbm
Danke für die Rückmeldung ...


----------



## riderz (28. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gern ein GRAND CANYON AL SLX 9.9 SL kaufen, aber ich bin nicht sicher, welche Rahmenhöhe zu mir am besten passt.

Ich habe folgende Körpermasse und wäre dankbar für eure Unterstützung betreffend der richtigen Rahmengröße M oder L:

KÖRPERGRÖSSE: 180 cm
SCHRITTLÄNGE: 84 cm
GEWICHT: 80 kg
TORSOLÄNGE: 54 cm
SCHULTERBREITE: 40 cm
ARMLÄNGE: 58 cm

Ist die Rahmenhöhe L zu groß für mich? Zum Beispiel kann ich Rahmenhöhe L mit einem Vorbau, der 50-60 cm langer ist, oder das ist nicht gute Option?

Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Ich danke euch im Voraus für die Antworten.

Beste Grüße

Georgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (28. März 2017)

M

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (28. März 2017)

M


----------



## Daves (28. März 2017)

Was sagt denn das PPS von Canyon? 

Oder gleich dort beraten lassen oder online.


----------



## filiale (28. März 2017)

Das PPS von Canyon bewertet nur nach Schrittlänge, das tool kannste vergessen (nur Marketing), wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, kann jeder mit unrealistischen Werten selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## jmertgen (28. März 2017)

KÖRPERGRÖSSE: 180 cm
SCHRITTLÄNGE: 84 cm

Wo muss man denn da groß überlegen... Definitiv M

Außer du wiegst 150kg... Dann wirds bissel eng auf M [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vokianer (7. April 2017)

Hat jemand von euch ne vernünftige Schutzblechlösung parat?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kross (11. April 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> KÖRPERGRÖSSE: 180 cm
> SCHRITTLÄNGE: 84 cm
> 
> Wo muss man denn da groß überlegen... Definitiv M
> ...



Habe die gleichen Maße und überlege auch ein AL SLX 9.9 zu kaufen. Das PPS sagt bei den Werten ja ganz klar "M". Wenn ich meine Schrittlänge von 84 in diversen Rechnern auf anderen Seiten eingebe wird mir für MTB-Hardtail jedoch fast immer 48cm bzw. 19 Zoll vorgeschlagen. Das wäre dann ja eher "L". Habe ich hier einen Denkfehler oder kann man das so nicht auf das Canyon AL SLX übertragen?


----------



## filiale (11. April 2017)

Das pps geht eh nur nach Schrittlänge. Alle anderen Eingaben sind umsonst.
Bei SL 84 wäre es klar ein M. Ich nehme an Du bist ca. 178 ?


----------



## kross (11. April 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Das pps geht eh nur nach Schrittlänge. Alle anderen Eingaben sind umsonst.
> Bei SL 84 wäre es klar ein M. Ich nehme an Du bist ca. 178 ?


nein, nicht 178cm, wie oben geschrieben 180cm. PPS sagt ja auch "M". Mein Frage ist aber, warum auf allen anderen Seiten bei SL von 84 die Größe 48cm bzw. 49cm bzw. 19 Zoll empfohlen wird (Schrittlänge x 0,226)? Das Grand Canyon in M ist aber 44cm. Kann man die Berechnung so denn nicht auf Canyon übertragen weil andere Geometrie oder woran liegt das?


----------



## poekelz (12. April 2017)

Generell wird bei neueren Geos die Sattelrohrlänge immer geringer als sein als frühere Standard, weil heute immer mehr langhubige (150mm) Variostützen ihre Bauraum verlangen. Diese Richtformel stammt noch aus der alten Zeit.

Ich bin selber 176cm, SL82 und fahre das GC in Gr. M - passt super. Ein Kumpel von mit fährt mit 180cm die gleiche Rahmengröße hat allerdings nicht alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau wegrasiert. Schau dir mal die Geo-Veränderung von M auf L an - nicht nur dass das Oberrohr 2cm wächst, auch der Lenker (Steuerrohr) kommt dir um 1,5cm entgegen. Das Sattelrohr würde tats. um ca. deine längere Schrittlänge wachsen. Fahren könntest du vermutlich beides nur wirst du auf dem L-Rahmen etwas gestreckter sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kross (12. April 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Generell wird bei neueren Geos die Sattelrohrlänge immer geringer als sein als frühere Standard, weil heute immer mehr langhubige (150mm) Variostützen ihre Bauraum verlangen. Diese Richtformel stammt noch aus der alten Zeit..


Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Damit hast du meine Frage beantwortet. Ich habe jetzt mal andere Räder verglichen, die eine Größe von 19" aufweisen, z.B. von Cube. Hier stimmt die Oberrohrlänge und der Reach mit dem Canyon in "M" fast überein bzw. ist manchmal sogar noch kürzer. D.h., dass die Sattelrohrlänge/Sitzrohrlänge dann nicht das einzig und ausschlaggebende Maß ist, an dem ich mich orientieren muss.



poekelz schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mit fährt mit 180cm die gleiche Rahmengröße hat allerdings nicht alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau wegrasiert.


Ist er zufrieden mit der Größe?



poekelz schrieb:


> Fahren könntest du vermutlich beides nur wirst du auf dem L-Rahmen etwas gestreckter sitzen.


Ich denke, dann lieber "M" und bei Bedarf einen längeren Vorbau, z.B. auf 100


----------



## Pantalon (12. April 2017)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir vergangenen November ein Grand Canyon Al SLX 9.9 (2016) gekauft und letzte Woche ein gebohrtes Loch an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen wozu das gedacht ist und ob das bei euren Rahmen auch der Fall ist?
Der CanyonChat meinte, das sei zur Kabelbefestigung, aber warum nur ein Loch? Zudem gibt es doch am Sitzrohr bereits sauber abgedeckte Öffnungen...
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## riderz (12. April 2017)

Hallo,

Ich danke euch für die Antworten auf meine Anfrage über die Rahmenhöhe.

Jetzt habe ich eine andere frage. Hat jemand einen Alpencross mit dem Grand Canyon AL SLX 2016 gemacht?

Ich habe eine Idee, einen Alpencross von Chamonix durch die Alpen bis nach Nizza zu machen. Zum Beispiel:

Strecke: 419 km
Aufstieg: 20.904 m
Abstieg: 21.931 m

 

Ich möchte gern diesen Alpencross mit dem Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 SL 2017 machen. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das Fahrrad für diese Transalptour geeignet ist. Meine Hauptidee ist, eine Bikepacking-Tour mit dem Zelt und Schlafsack zu machen.

Hat jemand mit einem ähnlichen Hardtail einen Alpencross gemacht?

Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich ein paar Bilder oder Videos von einer ähnlichen Tour sehen kann.

Ich danke euch im Voraus für die Antworten.

Beste Grüße

Georgi


----------



## b4cksl4sh (12. April 2017)

Pantalon schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe mir vergangenen November ein Grand Canyon Al SLX 9.9 (2016) gekauft und letzte Woche ein gebohrtes Loch an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen wozu das gedacht ist und ob das bei euren Rahmen auch der Fall ist?
> Der CanyonChat meinte, das sei zur Kabelbefestigung, aber warum nur ein Loch? Zudem gibt es doch am Sitzrohr bereits sauber abgedeckte Öffnungen...
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Die Bohrung habe ich auch. Ich vermute die wird genutzt um die Rahmen beim lackieren aufzuhängen.


----------



## kross (13. April 2017)

riderz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich danke euch für die Antworten auf meine Anfrage über die Rahmenhöhe.


@riderz: Bist du mit der Rahmengröße "M" zufrieden? Ich habe ja die selben Maße wie du.


----------



## cristox (13. April 2017)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Die Bohrung habe ich auch. Ich vermute die wird genutzt um die Rahmen beim lackieren aufzuhängen.


Oder als Luftloch, zum Druckausgleich beim Schweissen, wenn vorne und hinten zu ist.


----------



## riderz (13. April 2017)

kross schrieb:


> @riderz: Bist du mit der Rahmengröße "M" zufrieden? Ich habe ja die selben Maße wie du.



Hallo kross,

Das Fahrrad ist noch nicht bestellt, aber ich glaube, dass die Rahmenhöhe „M“ die richtige Rahmenhöhe für mich ist.

Über die richtige Rahmenhöhe habe ich lange Zeit gedacht. Die andere Leute im Forum mir Rahmenhöhe „M“ vorschlagen. Ich werde Rahmenhöhe „M“ kaufen. Grand Canyon AL SLX 2016 - Rahmenhöhe „М“ kommt mit einem Vorbau, der 70 mm. lang ist. Ich glaube, dass diese 70 mm (Vorbau) die Länge meiner Arme (54 cm.) passen. Ich finde Vorbauten, die länger als 70 cm sind sehr unbequem für eine Abfahrtshocke. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Grand Canyon AL SLX 2016 Rahmenhöhe „L“ kommt mit einem Vorbau, der 80 mm. lang ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Vorbau für mich und meine Arme zu lang.

Wir haben hier die folgende Geometrie und Vorbaulänge:

Rahmenhöhe „M“
- Sitzrohrlänge: 440 mm
- Oberrohrlänge: 601,1 mm
- Vorbaulänge: 70 mm

Rahmenhöhe „L“
- Sitzrohrlänge: 485 mm
- Oberrohrlänge: 621,1
- Vorbaulänge: 80 mm

Ich denke, wenn ich Rahmenhöhe „L” kaufe, dann werde ich des Guten zu viel tun. Aber ich kann auch sagen, wenn die Rahmenhöhe „M“ klein für mich ist, dann werde ich das Fahrrad zurückschicken und ich werde Rahmenhöhe „L” nehmen.

Ich bin 95 % sicher, dass die Rahmenhöhe „M“ mir am besten passt.

Beste Grüße

Georgi


----------



## kross (13. April 2017)

achso, war mir nicht bewusst, dass du das Rad noch nicht gefahren bist.


riderz schrieb:


> ich kann auch sagen, wenn die Rahmenhöhe „M“ klein für mich ist, dann werde ich das Fahrrad zurückschicken und ich werde Rahmenhöhe „L” nehmen.


Ich denke, so werde ich es dann auch machen bzw. wie oben geschrieben, mit einem längeren Vorbau versuchen, falls ich zu kompakt sitze.


----------



## Pantalon (13. April 2017)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Die Bohrung habe ich auch. Ich vermute die wird genutzt um die Rahmen beim lackieren aufzuhängen.





cristox schrieb:


> Oder als Luftloch, zum Druckausgleich beim Schweissen, wenn vorne und hinten zu ist.



Danke schonmal für eure Einschätzungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keF (18. April 2017)

Hi.

Ich möchte mir gerne beim nächsten Canyon Sale ein neues Rad zulegen.

Im Visier habe ich ganz grob das Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 für 1699€
 und das SLX 9.9 SL für 1999€.

Wie waren letztes Jahr die Preise für beide Modelle vor und nach dem großen Ausverkauf?


----------



## filiale (18. April 2017)

Canyon gibt nur selten mehr als 10% bei den Sparbuchwochen. Die fangen meist bei 5% an, dann schaut man wieviel verkauft wird, und dann gibt es 10%. Modelle die mehrere Monaten stehen bleiben bekommen dann auch mal 20% im outlet.
Aber je nach Farbe und Größe sind die natürlich dann alle schnell weg. Man muß also schon vorher wissen was man möchte und wartet dann auf July oder August....so war es in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## brandmeiser (22. April 2017)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Nerve gekauft und nöchte mir jetzt gerne noch ein Grand Canyon zulegen.
Das nerve war damals nach PPS knapp eine L und ich bin damit auch zufrieden.
Beim Grand Canyon sagt das PPS, dass ich eine M bräuchte. Ich habe auch noch mal meine Daten beim Neuron (früher Nerve) eingegeben und das PPS gibt ebenso eine M aus. Ich bin verwirrt. Hat Canyon die Rahmen geändert?
Ich bin 1,82, SL 87. Ich habe gerade noch mal am Nerve den Sattelstütze gemessen - steht bei 77.
Welcher Größe wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## filiale (23. April 2017)

Je nachdem welches GC man sich aussucht geht es mehr Richtung Exceed und hat z.B. mehr Oberrohrlänge etc. Die Sattelhöhe von 77 ist schon recht knapp, aber vermutlich fährst Du mit Plattform, dann paßt es, bei klick wären es 78.
Du kannst die Geo von Deinem Nerve (hast Du die noch?) mit dem des GC vergleichen. Bei M hast Du schon eine größere Sattelüberhöhung.
Liegst so wie ich exakt dazwischen. Ev. kannst Du eines Vorort probefahren oder mal fragen ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe kommt um Dich mal draufzusetzen, egal welches GC Modell.


----------



## brandmeiser (23. April 2017)

Danke fürs Feedback.
Ich wohne in Leipzig. Koblenz ist mir zu weit für eine Probefahrt.
Evtl. gibt es ja jemanden im Forum, welcher beide Fahrräder hat und zu den Unterschieden berichten kann?


----------



## focusmike (23. April 2017)

Hallo Männer
Könnte vielleicht einer seine Kettenglieder zählen und mir durchgeben.
Shimano 2-fach, 11 Zahnkranz.
Grand Canyon AL SLX, 2016
Habe das Gefühl das die Kette zu kurz ist.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. April 2017)

Keine Lust zu zählen wenn man es auch einfach berechnen kann (und das stimmt!): http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


----------



## focusmike (23. April 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Keine Lust zu zählen wenn man es auch einfach berechnen kann (und das stimmt!): http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


Danke


----------



## kross (24. April 2017)

riderz schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist noch nicht bestellt, aber ich glaube, dass die Rahmenhöhe „M“ die richtige Rahmenhöhe für mich ist.


Wann bestellst du denn? Bin gespannt auf dein Urteil.


----------



## Schmieden (25. April 2017)

Hi,

Ich bin am überlegen mein Grand Canyon mit einer Rock Shox reverb stealth auszustatten. Jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass es da zu Problemen bei der Montage der Remoteeinheit kommt (Ausgleichsbehäter der XT Bremse im Weg). Kann das jemand bestätigen ? Wenn ja, gibt es Lösungsvorschläge ?


----------



## filiale (25. April 2017)

hä ? Es gibt tausende Räder mit SLX/XT Bremse und einer Reverb Stealth. Da hat bestimmt einer wegen der I Spec Sache nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Hi Leute, schaut mal was mir Schönes passiert ist !!!!


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Hi Leute, schaut mal was mir Schönes passiert ist !!!!


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Heute morgen beim Waschen aufgefallen war das letztes mal am Donnerstag im Wald habe aber nichts unnatürliches bemergkt


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Hat jemand hier von euch schonmal so eine Erfahrung gemacht ??? Es gab überhaupt keinen Sturz noch einen Unfall, wie geschrieben heute Morgen bemerkt beim Putzen, ich hoffe da greift die Garantie


----------



## jmertgen (29. April 2017)

Sorry...aber sowas fällt einem doch sofort auf...und nicht erst Tage später beim putzen 



Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (29. April 2017)

Oh!
Wieviel wiegst du?


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Ich wiege ca 105 kg 
Ja es ist mir eben nicht aufgefallen bei der letzten Fahrt am Donnerstag, deswegen weiß ich auch nicht wann oder wie es passiert ist,  Canyon meldet sich bei mir am Dienstag nachdem sie eine Sicherheitsprüfung mit dem Bike gemacht haben um einen Grund dafür zu finden


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

da der Rahmen so oder so jetzt ausgetauscht wird, ist es theoretisch möglich einen Exceed Rahmen als ersatz zu wählen , und die Komponenten meines GC drum zu bauen


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Entschuldigung das war eine Frage


----------



## b4cksl4sh (29. April 2017)

Krass! Ich wiege um die 90 Kg und nehme den Rahmen ziemlich hart rann und bisher ist alles 1A! Wie viel Aufpreis möchten die für den Exceed Rahmen haben? Würde auch gerne auf Carbon umsteigen... Welche Größe fährst Du? ;-)


----------



## filiale (29. April 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob Canyon bereit ist auf das Exceed umzusteigen (ich glaube nicht dran, wäre aber cool).


----------



## Krys86 (29. April 2017)

Fahre Rahmengröße L (bin mit der Rahmengröße sehr zufrieden)
186 cm
91 Schrittlänge 

Ich soll bis Dienstagabend eine Nachricht von Canyon erhalten, dann gebe ich euch bescheid


----------



## Krys86 (3. Mai 2017)

Gestern den versprochenen Anruf vom Canyon Team nicht erhalten ( Rahmenbruch bzw sattelrohr eingeknickt ) , habe den ganzen verdammten Tag gewartet, weder ein mitteilung dass es länger dauern könnte, noch sonst irgend eine Informationen. 
MINUSPUNKT


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2017)

Aufgrund des Feiertags hat sich da vermutlich einiges angesammelt...die kommen mit der Arbeit nicht nach. Da wirst Du Geduld mitbringen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krys86 (5. Mai 2017)

Habe immer noch nichts von Canyon gehört, das Team hat es innerhalb einer Woche nicht geschafft eine Diagnose zu stellen, wie lange werden die brauchen um es dann zu reparieren, ein Jahr?


----------



## micha_jkb (5. Mai 2017)

Hast du mal angerufen?


----------



## Krys86 (5. Mai 2017)

Heute morgen noch im Livechat mit einen Mitarbeiter geschrieben der Dan die ganze Sache auf "Prio" gesetzt hat und mir versprochen dass ich heute diesbezüglich angerufen werde


----------



## micha_jkb (5. Mai 2017)

Der Chat ist mit unter sinnlos... anrufen und solange nerven bis du deine Antwort hast. So habe ich es bisher gehandhabt. Hat funktioniert.


----------



## Krys86 (5. Mai 2017)

Danke !!! werde jetzt genau so handeln


----------



## micha_jkb (5. Mai 2017)

Mach das! Ich habe damals 4 Wochen und einige Anrufe für einen Rücksendeschein für eine Garantiereparatur gebraucht . Da hatte ich schon gezweifelt. Aber nach nicht mal einer Woche war die Gabel repariert wieder da.

Also durchhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (17. Mai 2017)

@Krys86 

Was ist nun daraus geworden?


----------



## Krys86 (21. Mai 2017)

Am samstag den 29.4 habe ich das Bike ja abgegeben und mir wurde versprochen am Dienstag einen Anruf mit der Diagnose zu erhalten.
Der Anruf mit der Diagnose kam dann erst am Dienstag den 9.05 sprich eine Woche später, nachdem ich mehrmals im Live Chat und per Anruf um eine schnellere bearbeitung gebeten habe. Naja wenigstens war die Nachricht positiv, Rahmen Austausch auf Kulanz wegen Materialfehler. 
Sollte mich jedoch noch drei Wochen gedulden bis ich das Fahrrad repariert abholen könnte, daraufhin reagierte ich etwas verärgert. Der Anruf mit der Mitteilung Fahrrad ist fertig zum abholen kam dann glücklicherweise ziemlich schnell am 16.5. 
Das Ergebnis lautet 10 Tage auf Diagnose gewartet
7 Tage haben sie zur Reparatur gebraucht.
Im großen Ganzen okay wenn ich nicht so lange auf die Diagnose warten müsste.


----------



## jmertgen (21. Mai 2017)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Am samstag den 29.4 habe ich das Bike ja abgegeben und mir wurde versprochen am Dienstag einen Anruf mit der Diagnose zu erhalten.
> Der Anruf mit der Diagnose kam dann erst am Dienstag den 9.05 sprich eine Woche später, nachdem ich mehrmals im Live Chat und per Anruf um eine schnellere bearbeitung gebeten habe. Naja wenigstens war die Nachricht positiv, Rahmen Austausch auf Kulanz wegen Materialfehler.
> Sollte mich jedoch noch drei Wochen gedulden bis ich das Fahrrad repariert abholen könnte, daraufhin reagierte ich etwas verärgert. Der Anruf mit der Mitteilung Fahrrad ist fertig zum abholen kam dann glücklicherweise ziemlich schnell am 16.5.
> Das Ergebnis lautet 10 Tage auf Diagnose gewartet
> ...


Wir haben Saison.....! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krys86 (21. Mai 2017)

Gerade weil Saison ist finde ich sollte es schneller gehen  der Menschen will fahren, dafür gibt er ein Haufen Geld aus, 
2,3 Mitarbeiter mehr würde Canyon nicht schaden und der Arbeitsmarkt wird entlasten


----------



## poekelz (22. Mai 2017)

Sagt mal, die serienmäßig verbauten Conti X-King Racesport sind aber nicht die hochwertigen ("Made in Germany"), sondern irgendwelche China-OEM-Ware?
Warum ich frage, ein spimples Holzstück (Zweiggabel vlt. 1cm stark) hat mir in den Reifen so einfach ein Loch gestanzt, irgendwie mangelt es da an Gewebe. Ach ja und tubeless mögen die Reifen auch nicht so wirklich (hatte ich aber von Conti auch nicht erwartet).


----------



## cristox (22. Mai 2017)

Bei mir steht auf den Reifen 'Made in Germany'.
Tubeless mit Tune one-shot ging problemlos und hält super.


----------



## Tom1987 (22. Mai 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, die serienmäßig verbauten Conti X-King Racesport sind aber nicht die hochwertigen ("Made in Germany"), sondern irgendwelche China-OEM-Ware?
> Warum ich frage, ein spimples Holzstück (Zweiggabel vlt. 1cm stark) hat mir in den Reifen so einfach ein Loch gestanzt, irgendwie mangelt es da an Gewebe. Ach ja und tubeless mögen die Reifen auch nicht so wirklich (hatte ich aber von Conti auch nicht erwartet).



RaceSport und ProTection sollten alle in Korbach (Deutschland) hergestellt werden.

Die RaceSport Karkasse ist aber sehr dünn und auf geringes Gewicht ausgelegt.
Zum Thema Tubeless und Continental (vor allem den RaceSport) ist schon viel im Forum geschrieben worden.
Kurzfassung: bei sehr vielen funktioniert es nicht oder sehr schlecht, da die Seitenwände so dünn sind. Es gibt aber auch ein paar die haben keinerlei Probleme.
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Conti RS und Notubes Dichtmilch bei mir sehr schlecht funktioniert hat und der Reifen stark an den Seiten"geschwitzt" hat und ich somit alle 6 Wochen Dichtmilch nachfüllen musste. Nach den 4. Füllung hab ich den Versuch abgebrochen und fahre jetzt Schwalbe mit Tune OneShot (sehr zu empfehlen).


----------



## b4cksl4sh (22. Mai 2017)

Hat schon jemand die Kette gewechselt? Werden 116 oder 138 Glieder benötigt? Hat die Rahmengröße eigentlich Einfluss auf die Kettenlänge?


----------



## Tom1987 (22. Mai 2017)

b4cksl4sh schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Kette gewechselt? Werden 116 oder 138 Glieder benötigt? Hat die Rahmengröße eigentlich Einfluss auf die Kettenlänge?



Da die Kettenstrebenlänge je nach Rahmengröße leicht variiert, sollte auch die Kettenlänge leicht variieren.


----------



## cristox (22. Mai 2017)

Bei mir sind es 110 Kettenglieder.
Ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber zähle doch einfach bei der vorhandenen Kette nach.

Entscheidend ist die Kettenstrebenlänge in Zusammenhang mit der Zahnanzahl des größten Kettenblattes und Ritzels.
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_jkb (22. Mai 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 110 Kettenglieder.
> Ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber zähle doch einfach bei der vorhandenen Kette nach.
> 
> Entscheidend ist die Kettenstrebenlänge in Zusammenhang mit der Zahnanzahl des größten Kettenblattes und Ritzels.
> http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


 
Mit dem Zollstock messen geht auch. Wieviele Glieder man braucht kann man per App oder im Netz rausfinden. Da muss man nur die entsprechenden Daten eingeben und fertig.


----------



## Chris650 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe das 2015er Modell mit der Formulare C1. Diese Bremse ist so extrem schlecht. Ich musste diese schon 3x entlüften. Gestern stand das Rad 1h in der Sonne und die Hinterradbremse war total verhärtet, d.h. Bremse angezogen und Bremshebel konnte nicht bewegt werden. Wieder Luft drin und das bei einem Rad für 1700€. Danke.


----------



## cristox (29. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für diesen sinnvollen Beitrag.


----------



## Terencehill82 (2. Juni 2017)

Ich würde gerne mal eure Einschätzung hören zu dem Bike.
Nachdem das Trek Superfly raus ist für meine Frau haben wir uns für das Grand Canyon Al SLX WMN 9.9 entschieden.
Gibt's in schönem lila...soweit alles gut.
Meine Frau ist 1,68m mit 82cm SL.
Laut PPS Größe S. Sie hätte allerdings gerne 29 Zoll Laufräder...sprich Größe M müsste her.
Wäre das fahrbar für sie?
Schrittlänge von ihr würde ja eigtl zu einem M Rahmen passen...oder?


----------



## micha_jkb (2. Juni 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man ein Problem mit dem reach bekommen. Da müsste dann wohl ein kurzer Vorbau her.


----------



## Terencehill82 (2. Juni 2017)

micha_jkb schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach könnte man ein Problem mit dem reach bekommen. Da müsste dann wohl ein kurzer Vorbau her.


Sind die Vorbauten immer gleich lang bei sämtlichen Größen?
Also wenn ich mit ihrer Sl richtig rechne ist der Sattelauszug bei Größe S am oberen Ende-->Sattelüberhöhung?
Bei Größe M wäre sie so ziemlich mittendrin vom Auszug her...


----------



## micha_jkb (2. Juni 2017)

Nein, es ist nicht immer die gleiche Vorbaulänge. Könnte 70 oder 80 mm sein. Evtl. Ist dann ein 40er oder 50er besser. Wenn es mittendrin ist, ist es doch ok. 

Micha


----------



## Terencehill82 (2. Juni 2017)

Bei 82cm Schrittlänge ergibt sich jedenfalls eine ungefähre Sitzhöhe von 725 mm

Angaben auf der Canyon Seite:
Größe S Sitzhöhe 589-742 mm
Größe M Sitzhöhe 651-787 mm

Vorbaulänge ist bei beiden 60mm wie ich gerade gesehen habe.
Reach
Größe S 402mm  zu Größe M 420mm

was meint ihr?


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2017)

Die Vorbaulänge steht doch in der Artikelbeschreibung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (2. Juni 2017)

Ja habs dann auch gesehen...
Größe M wurde nun bestellt.
Hatte da nochmal angerufen und der Berater meinte auch das S sehr sportlich wäre für sie.


----------



## poekelz (6. Juni 2017)

...sagt mal sieht das bei euren am Unterrohr auch so shice aus?







Falls nicht, was ist da falsch (ab Werk) zusammengabaut, oder was sind eure Abhilfen - Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## cristox (6. Juni 2017)

Das sieht scheisse aus, weils dreckig ist. 
Ansonsten denke ich, dass man den Zuggegenhalter einfach wieder an seine Position drücken muss.
Oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## jmertgen (6. Juni 2017)

Den Zug bei 1x11 soll in der Mitte des Ovalen Plastik Teil raus kommen.... Das Ding hat drei Löcher.... Dann passiert sowas nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ringmaul (6. Juni 2017)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Gerade weil Saison ist finde ich sollte es schneller gehen  der Menschen will fahren, dafür gibt er ein Haufen Geld aus,
> 2,3 Mitarbeiter mehr würde Canyon nicht schaden und der Arbeitsmarkt wird entlasten


Stoße nur zufällig auf diesen Thread, aber...oh Mann... Du bist wohl so einer, der sich auch fragt, weshalb Lieferdienste bei ihm immer zuletzt ankommen anstatt zuerst...

Welchen Haufen Geld hast du denn ausgegeben? Den, den du beim Händler gespart hast? 
Unfassbar, wie sich einige als Mittelpunkt des Universums sehen. "Minuspunkt"... Mensch, wein´ doch!

Ansonsten kauf dir bei Kleinanzeigen ein Backup MTB. Wenn du das Biken angeblich so sehr magst und dir ein Canyon MTB leisten aknnst, sollte es dafür auch reichen.


----------



## pehaielipepe (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Community,

würde gern eure Meinung zu Folgendem hören:

ich hab letzten Herbst ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 (2016) Rahmengröße M gekauft. Deren Rechner meinte damals zu meinen 180cm Körpergröße, 84cm SL, 60cm Arm- sowie Torsolänge, ein M sollte passen, aber man liest aber immer wieder, dass die eher zu klein ansetzen als zu groß. Irgendwie hab ich langsam aber doch das Gefühl, einfach etwas gestaucht und buckelig zu sitzen, und irgend doch zu aufrecht von der gesamthaltung her. Schwer zu sagen, aber ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich doch ein L hätte nehmen sollen.

Und da ich schon länger muskuläre Probleme im Lendenwirbelbereich habe, die grade am besser werden sind, möcht ich da durch die falsche Rahmengröße nix verschlimmern. Darum überlege ich, das gute Stück wieder zu verkaufen und mir ein Rad mit größerem Rahmen zuzulegen, auf dem ich mich auch wohler fühle.

Was meint ihr, was könnte ich für das Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 (2016) kriegen?
Gefahren bin ich vl. 10x kurze Touren von 1-2 Stunden auf Forstwegen, also sollte kaum Abnutzung vorhanden sein.

Würd mich über input freuen.

grüße,
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (6. Juni 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Den Zug bei 1x11 soll in der Mitte des Ovalen Plastik Teil raus kommen.... Das Ding hat drei Löcher.... Dann passiert sowas nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Sorry..... Muss mich Koregiren. 
Beim 2x11 kommt der Umwerfer ja jetzt aus dem Unterrohr auf der Oberseite...dann sieht das ja Unten immer so aus das nur der eine Zug raus kommt. 
Aber sollte auf jeden Fall in der Mitte des Kunststoff Teils laufen...dann kann sowas nicht passieren! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (6. Juni 2017)

pehaielipepe schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> würde gern eure Meinung zu Folgendem hören:
> 
> ...


180...84sl...Definitiv ein M... Alles Gut! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2017)

Ich würde auch ein M nehmen. Ja, bei 184 sitzt Du bei M gestaucht, stimmt, aber ein 2cm längerer Vorbau löst das Problem. Bist halt ein Sitzriese und kein Langbeiner. Dafür sitzt Du bei M etwas aufrechter, bei L liegst Du mehr.


----------



## poekelz (7. Juni 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Das sieht scheisse aus, weils dreckig ist.
> Ansonsten denke ich, dass man den Zuggegenhalter einfach wieder an seine Position drücken muss.
> Oder was meinst du genau?



Der Dreck ist artgerechte Haltung  - den Zuggegenhalter kann ich so oft reinstecken wie ich will, früher oder später hängt er vermutlich durch die Einseitige Anlenkung wieder so auf Halb8.


----------



## cristox (7. Juni 2017)

Also so, wie die Kette und alles andere aussieht, ist das nicht artgerecht, sondern schlampig. Der fettige Dreck an der Kette wird der baldige Tod des Antriebs sein...

So dreckige bikes, die nicht nur von der letzten Fahrt dreckig sind, sieht man hier oft.
Das werde ich nie verstehen, warum man hunderte Euro ausgibt und dann das gekaufte verkommen lässt.

Wenn du die Antwort auf deine Frage schon weisst, warum fragst du dann?
Damit sich da grundlegend was ändert, muss man den Zug neu verlegen.

P.s.: Der Zuggegenhalter auf deinem Foto hat kein mittleres Loch. Bleibt also nur, dass auf der anderen Seite zu probieren,  oder es so zu lassen.


----------



## poekelz (8. Juni 2017)

...nur zu deiner Info - der Hobel war dreckig von der Ausfahrt als ich das Foto gemacht habe und ja es hat am Dienstag hier einiges geregnet. Aber zu deiner Beruhigung danach habe ich das GC natürlich wieder sauber gewaschen und zwar nicht mit dem HDR sondern per Hand mit Eimer und Lappen. Wo du allerdings "fettige Dreck an der Kette" gesehen hast, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - die Kettenblätter haben keinen Bart (aus Dreck und Schlepp), die Kette ist mir persönlich für das momentane Wetter fast zu trocken/unfettig.
Aber seis drum, wenn du auch keine wirkliche Lösung hast, muss ich mit dem Zustand wohl leben, bis mir was eigenes einfällt.

P.S.: Das mit mit dem von Rechts nach Links umrouten bring nix (dann kommt die andere Seite raus), auch eine etwas längere Außenhülle hatte ich schon versucht.


----------



## jmertgen (8. Juni 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...nur zu deiner Info - der Hobel war dreckig von der Ausfahrt als ich das Foto gemacht habe und ja es hat am Dienstag hier einiges geregnet. Aber zu deiner Beruhigung danach habe ich das GC natürlich wieder sauber gewaschen und zwar nicht mit dem HDR sondern per Hand mit Eimer und Lappen. Wo du allerdings "fettige Dreck an der Kette" gesehen hast, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - die Kettenblätter haben keinen Bart (aus Dreck und Schlepp), die Kette ist mir persönlich für das momentane Wetter fast zu trocken/unfettig.
> Aber seis drum, wenn du auch keine wirkliche Lösung hast, muss ich mit dem Zustand wohl leben, bis mir was eigenes einfällt.
> 
> P.S.: Das mit mit dem von Rechts nach Links umrouten bring nix (dann kommt die andere Seite raus), auch eine etwas längere Außenhülle hatte ich schon versucht.


Nicht von rechts nach links.... Mitte! 
Das Teil hat drei Positionen! 
Mitte ist zwischen rechts und links. 
Beste Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## poekelz (8. Juni 2017)

Eine Mittenbohrung, wo auch die Endkappe einer Außenhülle reinpasst, hat der an meinem GC verbaute Gegenhalter leider nicht.


----------



## jmertgen (8. Juni 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> Eine Mittenbohrung, wo auch die Endkappe einer Außenhülle reinpasst, hat der an meinem GC verbaute Gegenhalter leider nicht.


In der Mitte ist kein Loch für den Zug... Schau mal genau nach... Auch wenn das Loch für die Zughülle nicht rund ist... Der passt in die Mitte! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kross (9. Juni 2017)

eigentlich hatte ich mich schon auf das GC AL SLX 9.9 eingeschossen. Jetzt sehe ich im Shop, dass es das Exceed CF SL 6.9 für 200€ weniger gibt (1.799€), also nur 100€ teurer als das AL SLX (1.699€). 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-sl-6-9.html
Ob Carbon oder Alu ist mir eigentlich egal. Das Exceed ist auch nicht viel leichter. Die Geometrie ein wenig anders.
Wie seht ihr das bzgl. der Ausstattung. Würdet ihr trotzdem zum dem AL SLX 9.9 greifen oder bei dem Preis eher zum Exceed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (10. Juni 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> In der Mitte ist kein Loch für den Zug... Schau mal genau nach... Auch wenn das Loch für die Zughülle nicht rund ist... Der passt in die Mitte!



Da WAR tats. kein Loch für den Zug sichtbar, konnte es aber mit einer Nadel aufstechen (vermutl. nicht ganz sauber gespritzt das Teil) und jetzt wird auch die Außenhülle auch mittig geführt und ich denke dass der Zuganschlag jetzt gerade bleibt.

Danke!


----------



## Abuc (10. Juni 2017)

Da stellst du schon wieder die grosse Glaubensfrage "'Alu gegen Carbon" .
Fakt ist das Exceed lohnt sich nur wenn du mit dieser Ausstattung da, dich anfreunden kannst, ein umbau kostet dich viel mehr als wenn du gleich ein besseres Radl ordern tust.
Da ich die Maviclaufräder überhaupt nicht mag und ich ein eine 2x11, mit 26/36 Kurbel und eine schöne Fox Gabel haben wollte, ach und auch die MK+XK Reifen von Conti..sollten drauf sein und eben ein 740m breiter Lenker und das ganze sollte Richtung 11 kg leer Gewicht schon sein.
Das alles zusammen hat dann doch nur das GC SLX 9.9 und die 1699,-€ war preislich für mich auch schon die Grenze..so dann bestellt und auch so bekommen diese Woche und ausser einen anderen Sattel habe ich nichts an den Rad verändert alles top  so.


----------



## kross (11. Juni 2017)

Abuc schrieb:


> Da stellst du schon wieder die grosse Glaubensfrage "'Alu gegen Carbon" .


habe ich nicht. Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass mir Alu oder Carbon egal ist. Beim MTB sowieso. Da ich mich im MTB-Bereich noch nicht so gut auskenne, hatte ich die Frage zur Ausstattung gestellt. Deiner Antwort nach hat dann das CG 9.9 eine bessere Ausstattung. Der höhere Preis ergibt sich dann durch den Carbon-Rahmen des Exceed. Danke, damit ist meine Frage beantwortet


----------



## We the People (11. Juli 2017)

Aktuelles Setup.


----------



## Buff84 (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, wurde ja schon häufiger hier im Thread gefragt, aber meine Größe war leider nicht dabei...

Ich bin noch unentschlossen wegen der Rahmengröße. Im Chat wurde mir gesagt M, laut Tool L. Allerdings brauche ich meine Körpergröße nur um einen cm zu verändern, so ändert sich der Vorschlag auf M. Habe auf Anraten des Mitarbeiters das M bestellt und könnte ja noch probefahren und laut seiner Info ggf. den Auftrag stornieren. Allerdings bin ich relativ unerfahren und kann die Sache evtl. nicht korrekt einschätzen. Daher vorab nochmal die Frage:

Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 SL

M oder L? (M aktuell bestellt)

Körper: 183
Gewicht: 76
Schritt: 85
Torso: 68
Schulter: 47
Arm: 65

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## We the People (12. Juli 2017)

M sollte dir passen. Ich fahr mit 193 L ohne Probleme, laut Tool wurde auch bei mir XL geraten.


----------



## Scholzi (12. Juli 2017)

Würde auch M nehmen. Bin 1.80 bei gleicher Schrittlänge u. mein M past top.


----------



## bushaltestelle (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo
ich häng mich hier auch mal rein, da ich etwas verunsichert bin. Möchte von den Angeboten bei Canyon Gebrauch machen und interessiere mich für ein
Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 SL

Größe: 174
Gewicht: 64
SL: 82
Torso: 62
Schulter: 45
Armlänge: 60

Laut Online-tool Größe M, jedoch ist hier anscheinend ausschließlich SL maßgebend, so dass aufgrund der sonstigen Maße eher S richtig wäre? Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Ratschlag geben.
Im Voraus schon mal Dankeschön!


----------



## b4cksl4sh (12. Juli 2017)

We the People schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 623205
> Aktuelles Setup.



Die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer die übrig bleibt wenn man auf 1x umrüstet ist leider schon sehr hässlich! :-( Wäre für mich ein weiterer Grund bei 2x zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoukai (13. Juli 2017)

Hi,

Ich interessiere mich aktuell sehr stark für das "GRAND CANYON AL SLX 9.9 TRAIL".
Hauptargumente für mich:
Möchte ein hochwertiges Hardtail
Will 19" -> bei meiner größe M gegeben
Aluminium
Vor allem wegen 1x12
Preis aktuell 1999 €

Einzig die ROCKSHOX REVERB STEALTH B1 stört mich/brauch ich nicht?

Ist es dann evtl. besser das "GRAND CANYON AL SLX 9.9 SL" zu nehmen und selber auf 1x11/1x12 umzurüsten.
Hier stört mich allerdings die Remote von der Gabel , sollte ja aber auch umrüstbar sein oder?

Denkt Ihr der Preis geht nochmal zurück auf 2499€?
Wann werden die neuen Canyon Modelle vorgestellt und sinkt der Preis dann evtl. nochmals oder lohnt es sich auf diese zu warten?

Gibt es gute Alternativen im selben Preissegment?
19" / Alu / 1x12 oder 1x11 / keine Gabel Remote


----------



## kommaklar (13. Juli 2017)

zoukai schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich interessiere mich aktuell sehr stark für das "GRAND CANYON AL SLX 9.9 TRAIL".
> Hauptargumente für mich:
> ...



Du kommst besser/günstiger, wenn du das "GRAND CANYON AL SLX 9.9 TRAIL" nimmst und die REVERB demontierst/verkaufst!
Eine Eagle Nachrüsten wird erheblich teurer.

Der aktuelle Preis von 1999€ wird bloß durch den "Breakaway Sale" zustande kommen und nur noch paar Tage anhalten.
Im Herbst werden dann erst wieder die Preise fallen und neue Modelle erscheinen.

Wenn du es etwas leichter und Race-Lastiger möchtest, ist auch das "Exceed CF SL 6.9 Pro Race" eine Überlegung wert.
Deutlich leichter nur eben mit 11 Gängen.


----------



## zoukai (13. Juli 2017)

Ja, das habe ich auch überlegt, kann ja beim Zusammenbau einfach direkt ne andere Sattelstütze montieren

Leichter benötige ich nicht unbedingt, Alu ist okay, dann lieber bessere Komponenten.

Billiger bekomme ich ähnliches bei anderen Herstellern ja wahrscheinlich nicht?


----------



## kommaklar (14. Juli 2017)

zoukai schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich auch überlegt, kann ja beim Zusammenbau einfach direkt ne andere Sattelstütze montieren
> 
> Leichter benötige ich nicht unbedingt, Alu ist okay, dann lieber bessere Komponenten.
> 
> Billiger bekomme ich ähnliches bei anderen Herstellern ja wahrscheinlich nicht?


Nicht mit einer Eagle!


----------



## Buff84 (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. Ich bin eben von der Probefahrt zurück gekommen.

Folgendes wurde dort gemessen:

Größe: 181,5
Schritt: 86,1
Torso: 61,6

Also etwas abweichend zu meinen Messungen, aber der Verkäufer sagte mir so oder so das ich genau zwischen M und L liegen würde. Also Probefahrt... 

Begonnen mit L, fühlte sich aber irgendwie an wie ein Fremdkörper, schlechte Kontrolle. Verkäufer ist dann zwischenzeitlich Größe M holen gegangen, also Wechsel auf diese Größe. Für mich persönlich ein riesen Unterschied, ich war direkt eins mit dem Rad und die Entscheidung somit gefallen.

Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 SL - Größe M

Ohne SL war leider nicht mehr verfügbar, aber hoffe das der Mehrpreis von 250 Euro irgendwo gerechtfertigt ist, auch wenn ich es als Anfänger wahrscheinlich nicht so wirklich ausschöpfen kann...


----------



## kross (14. Juli 2017)

> die Entscheidung somit gefallen.
> 
> Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 SL - Größe M


Glückwunsch zum Bike.



> Ohne SL war leider nicht mehr verfügbar, aber hoffe das der Mehrpreis von 250 Euro irgendwo gerechtfertigt ist, auch wenn ich es als Anfänger wahrscheinlich nicht so wirklich ausschöpfen kann...


Also im Online-Shop ist es noch verfügbar in M, nur nicht mehr in Schwarz, komisch.



> aber hoffe das der Mehrpreis von 250 Euro irgendwo gerechtfertigt ist, auch wenn ich es als Anfänger wahrscheinlich nicht so wirklich ausschöpfen kann...


Bessere bzw. 200g leichtere Laufräder und komplette XT-Ausstattung. Der Mehrpreis ist auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt. Ob du es merkst, ist dann eine andere Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buff84 (14. Juli 2017)

Danke  Ja, das ist richtig. In blau war es noch da, aber irgendwie wurde ich nicht warm mit der Farbe. Auf dem Bild hier im Thread sieht es wirklich gut aus, aber das schwarz passt einfach besser zu mir. Da bin ich schon mal etwas beruhigt, also das der Mehrpreis generell gerechtfertigt ist, denn 250 Euro nur der Farbe wegen... da könnte man ansonsten schon ins Grübeln kommen.


----------



## kross (14. Juli 2017)

> Danke  Ja, das ist richtig. In blau war es noch da, aber irgendwie wurde ich nicht warm mit der Farbe.


Das kenne ich. Wollte es in Schwarz bestellen, leider sind beide nicht mehr in M verfügbar. Jetzt warte ich auf das neue Modell. Ich finde die Farbe auch sehr wichtig.



> denn 250 Euro nur der Farbe wegen... da könnte man ansonsten schon ins Grübeln kommen.


Lieber mehr ausgeben und glücklich sein, wenn man sein Bike anguckt, als jeden Tag grübeln, ob man nicht doch seine Wunschfarbe hätte kaufen sollen. Außerdem hast du das Bike sicherlich im Sale gekauft und so viel bezahlt, wie für das ohne SL. Daher ist der Preis mehr als gerechtfertigt


----------



## bushaltestelle (19. Juli 2017)

bushaltestelle schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich häng mich hier auch mal rein, da ich etwas verunsichert bin. Möchte von den Angeboten bei Canyon Gebrauch machen und interessiere mich für ein
> Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 SL
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung. Ich zieh das noch mal hoch. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben...


----------



## Buff84 (19. Juli 2017)

Also bei meiner SL von 86 war es M, ich kann gerne am Samstag bei der Abholung nochmal direkt bei Canyon anhand deiner Daten fragen, mehr kann ich derzeit nicht unterstützen. Sry


----------



## bushaltestelle (19. Juli 2017)

Buff84 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner SL von 86 war es M, ich kann gerne am Samstag bei der Abholung nochmal direkt bei Canyon anhand deiner Daten fragen, mehr kann ich derzeit nicht unterstützen. Sry


Oh. Das wäre super nett....  Danke


----------



## Buff84 (23. Juli 2017)

Hi, Fahrrad abgeholt und die ersten Kilometer abgespult. Macht richtig Spaß.
Leider war gestern bei Canyon die Hölle los, und bei der Vermessung war eine riesen Warteschlange. Ich war laut deren Tool ja eigentlich beim L Rahmen, jedoch ganz knapp. Tatsächlich hat aber der kleinere M viel besser gepasst. Vielleicht kann dir aber auch telefonisch noch jemand weiterhelfen. Ist zwar mit etwas Wartezeit verbunden aber bin letzte Woche nach ca 15 min durchgekommen.


----------



## Buff84 (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, heute eine etwas längere Tour gemacht, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht bis ins größte Ritzel schalten kann. Wenn ich recht überlege war ich gestern auch nicht in diesem Bereich gewesen, denke daher das von Anfang an hier eine falsche Einstellung vorlag. Dann muss ich mir wohl mal ein passendes Tutorial zum Einstellen suchen... Anbei mal ein Bild vom letzten Zahnrad in das ich schalten kann.



edit: ja genau, vier fehlen ;-)


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2017)

da fehlen ja die letzten 4 Gänge


----------



## bushaltestelle (24. Juli 2017)

Buff84 schrieb:


> Hi, Fahrrad abgeholt und die ersten Kilometer abgespult. Macht richtig Spaß.
> Leider war gestern bei Canyon die Hölle los, und bei der Vermessung war eine riesen Warteschlange. Ich war laut deren Tool ja eigentlich beim L Rahmen, jedoch ganz knapp. Tatsächlich hat aber der kleinere M viel besser gepasst. Vielleicht kann dir aber auch telefonisch noch jemand weiterhelfen. Ist zwar mit etwas Wartezeit verbunden aber bin letzte Woche nach ca 15 min durchgekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 626506 Anhang anzeigen 626507


Glückwunsch zum neuen bike. Ich hab jetzt Größe M bestellt, müsste passen denke ich.... Danke nochmal für die Infos und viel Spaß mit dem teil!


----------



## Buff84 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, kurzes Feedback bzgl. der Schaltung:

Habe mir die Sache gestern noch einmal in Ruhe angeschaut, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Seilzug wohl etwas raus gezogen wurde, ich konnte die ursprüngliche Quetschung noch erkennen. Keine Ahnung wieso das Drahtseil rausgerutscht ist, bin zwar durchs Gelände aber bei der Belastung sollte dies eigentlich nicht der Fall sein... Zug ist jedenfalls nachgespannt und schon funktionieren wieder alle 22 Gänge.
Von Canyon hatte ich auf meine Anfrage hin übrigens nach drei Tagen folgende Rückmeldung bekommen:

"Die Schaltung lässt sich relativ einfach zu Hause nachstellen. Anbei erhälst du einen Link:

https://www.canyon.com/service/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=146

Sollte dies zu keiner Besserung führen, dann melde dich bitte nochmal."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandmeiser (29. Juli 2017)

Ich (182; SL 86,5) möchte mir noch ein Grand Canyon als Zweitrad zulegen. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein Neuron/Nerve in L zugelegt. Die Sattelhöhe ist bei ca. 77,5 cm und m.E. ist das Bike auch nicht zu groß.
Laut PPC wurde das Grand Canyon in M empfohlen. Die max. Sattelhöhe des Grand Canyon in M ist 78,7 cm. Ist das zu knapp bzw. ist das unbequem (Sattelüberhöhung). Gibt es jemanden der die Geometrie bzw Größen von Nerve und Grand Canyon vergleichen kann?


----------



## Buff84 (3. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin jetzt etwas zwischen 100km und 150km gefahren und es macht echt Spaß.

Allerdings habe ich bei steilen Anstiegen etwas Probleme, aber nicht bei jedem Untergrund. Auf Asphalt auf den getesteten Strecken kein Problem, aber im Wald bekomme ich die Kraft einfach nicht auf den Boden. Durchdrehen oder Abheben vom Vorderrad, beides schon vorgekommen.

Habe ich evtl. doch die falsche Rahmengröße gewählt, oder ist das normal oder fehlt mir einfach nur die Technik?

Welche Anstiege sollten denn normalerweise noch möglich sein, oder ab wann ist es normal Probleme zu bekommen?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## kross (3. August 2017)

Buff84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin jetzt etwas zwischen 100km und 150km gefahren und es macht echt Spaß.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich bei steilen Anstiegen etwas Probleme, aber nicht bei jedem Untergrund. Auf Asphalt auf den getesteten Strecken kein Problem, aber im Wald bekomme ich die Kraft einfach nicht auf den Boden. Durchdrehen oder Abheben vom Vorderrad, beides schon vorgekommen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

vielleicht hilift dir das 




an der Größe liegt es auf jeden Fall nicht. Dadurch, dass du dich für den kleineren Rahmen (du liegst ja zwischen M und L) entschieden hast, müsstest du gerade beim Bergauffahren mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad bekommen. Wenn du unabhängig davon denkst, dass du zu kompakt sitzt, dann kann ein etwas längerer Vorbau helfen. Aber wie du schreibst, fühlst du dich auf M ja pudelwohl  Ich 1,80 und SL 85 fahre "M", passt perfekt.


----------



## Buff84 (3. August 2017)

Hallo, vielen Dank schon mal für die Rückmeldung. Klingt irgendwie logisch, Video habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, muss schon noch was an der Technik feilen, aber vielleicht wollte ich auch zu viel. Irgendwo ist ja auch mal Schluss... Fühl mich weiterhin wohl aber dadurch das es nicht so geklappt hatte wie gedacht war ich erstmal verunsichert. Bin halt kein erfahrener Biker.


----------



## filiale (3. August 2017)

20-22% Steigung auf Waldwegen sind kein Problem sofern die Kraft und Übersetzung stimmen ohne daß das Vorderrad steigt. Man muß nur die Balance zwischen vorne und hinten finden.


----------



## kross (5. August 2017)

Habe mein Bike AL SLX 9.9 jetzt seit einer Woche und bin ca. 200 km gefahren. Macht richtig Spaß! Ich habe meine Wunschfarbe schwarz-rot in „M“ doch noch im Factory-Outlet bekommen, somit musste ich nicht auf die neuen Modelle warten. Bin 1,80 uns habe SL 85, das passt perfekt. Da ich vom Rennradfahren komme, dachte ich zuerst, ich sitze zu kompakt. An die neue Sitzposition auf dem MTB musste ich mich erst einmal gewöhnen. Das ging aber relative schnell. Nach mehreren Touren im Wald bin ich mit der Größe und dem Bike glücklich. Zwei Dinge, die mir aufgefallen sind:

1. Ich habe schon zwei kleine Kratzer im roten Lack am Oberrohr. Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht, wo die herkommen. Vielleicht bin ich beim Putzen mit dem Schlauch kurz rübergekommen. Der Lack scheint extrem empfindlich zu sein. Nach so kurzer Zeit echt ärgerlich. Wie ist das bei euch?

2. Ich finde, die Schaltvorgänger der XT erfordern relativ viel Kraft. Wenn ich da an meine XT auf meinem fünfzehn Jahre alten Treckingbike denke, dann ging die Schaltung doch wesentlich geschmeidiger und leichter. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die neue XT weniger Kraftaufwand braucht. Das kann ich an diesem Bike nicht bestätigen. Kann man da vielleicht noch was einstellen?


----------



## filiale (5. August 2017)

Ev. hast Du den Schaltwerksdämpfer aktiv (der graue Hebel)
https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?threads/grauer-hebel-am-schaltwerk.40789/


----------



## kross (6. August 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ev. hast Du den Schaltwerksdämpfer aktiv (der graue Hebel)
> https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?threads/grauer-hebel-am-schaltwerk.40789/




Ah, danke für den Tipp! Wusste ich gar nicht. Muss ich nächste Woche dann mal ausprobieren, bin gerade nicht zu Hause.

Ich habe gelesen, dass die „ON-Stellung“ nur Vorteile bringen soll, gerade beim MTB. Die Kette soll dann nicht mehr klappern oder abspringen. Eine Option wäre ja noch, die Stellung auf „ON“ zu lassen und die Geschmeidigkeit mit der Schraube zu verstellen. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Buff84 (6. August 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> 20-22% Steigung auf Waldwegen sind kein Problem sofern die Kraft und Übersetzung stimmen ohne daß das Vorderrad steigt. Man muß nur die Balance zwischen vorne und hinten finden.



Also hab die Strecken mal ausgewertet. So um die 20 - 22 Prozent habe ich gut hinbekommen. Waren etwas steilere Abschnitte die mir nicht möglich waren. Dann wollte ich wohl zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (6. August 2017)

kross schrieb:


> Ah, danke für den Tipp! Wusste ich gar nicht. Muss ich nächste Woche dann mal ausprobieren, bin gerade nicht zu Hause.
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass die „ON-Stellung“ nur Vorteile bringen soll, gerade beim MTB. Die Kette soll dann nicht mehr klappern oder abspringen. Eine Option wäre ja noch, die Stellung auf „ON“ zu lassen und die Geschmeidigkeit mit der Schraube zu verstellen. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


Mit 'der Schraube' stellt man nicht die 'Geschmeidigkeit' ein.
Bitte erst mal etwas belesen, wie so ein Fahrrad funktioniert... 

Geschmeidiger wird es auch, in dem man öfter mal durchschaltet, oder einfach nach ein paar Tagen Benutzung.


----------



## kross (6. August 2017)

cristox schrieb:


> Mit 'der Schraube' stellt man nicht die 'Geschmeidigkeit' ein.
> Bitte erst mal etwas belesen, wie so ein Fahrrad funktioniert...



Wie ein Fahrrad funktioniert weiß ich, nur nicht wie eine Shadow Plus funktioniert  Ich habe gelesen und war danach der Meinung, dass mit der Schraube die Stärke der Kettenspannung eingestellt werden kann. Meine Schlussfolgerung war, dass die Bedienkräfte mit weniger Spannung dann niedriger sein müssten. Wenn dem nicht so ist, wofür ist die Schraube dann?


----------



## cristox (6. August 2017)

Das kannst du natürlich machen...und damit leider die gute Funktion der Schaltwerkdämpfung reduzieren.

Diese Dämpfung hat nur indirekt mit der Kettenspannung zu tun.

Manche Bikebravos faseln was von zusätzlicher Feder. Das ist aber Quatsch.

Bei Shadow Plus wird über eine Kupplung unidirektional Reibung auf die Schaltwerkskäfigachse gegeben. Das verhindert dann das Kettenschlagen, weil der Schaltwerkkäfig die Kettenbeschleunigung ausbremst. Die Bedienkräfte sind dann trotz Übersetzung im Hebel und am Schaltwerk auch leicht erhöht. 
Diese Schraube verändert die Spannung der Kupplung um die Achse, also nicht die Kettenspannung.

Du kannst also mit deinem Däumchen etwas fester auf den Hebel drücken...oder erst mal eine Weile benutzen, bis sich das eingespielt hat.
Oder die Dämpfung einfach abschalten.


----------



## kross (9. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ich habe den Schalter jetzt mal auf "off" gestellt. Zwischen "on" und "off" merke ich von den Bedienkräften her keinen Unterschied. In beiden Fällen sind sie meines Erachtens ziemlich hoch. Ich werde jetzt mal zu einem lokalen Dealer gehen und das Verhalten bei anderen Fahrrädern mit XT-Schaltung ausprobieren. Wenn es sich da genauso verhält, gebe ich Ruhe. Ansonsten stimmt an meiner Schaltung/Einstellung irgendetwas nicht. Ich werde berichten…


Noch eine andere Sache:
Manchmal springt meine über Remote gesperrte Gabel nicht mehr zurück auf lockout. D.h., ich drücke auf den Schalter zur Entsperrung und nichts passiert. Wenn ich das aber reproduzieren will, dann klappt alles. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es immer dann passiert, wenn ich ein paar Minuten mit gesperrter Gabel gefahren bin. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder eine Idee?


----------



## jmertgen (9. August 2017)

kross schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ich habe den Schalter jetzt mal auf "off" gestellt. Zwischen "on" und "off" merke ich von den Bedienkräften her keinen Unterschied. In beiden Fällen sind sie meines Erachtens ziemlich hoch. Ich werde jetzt mal zu einem lokalen Dealer gehen und das Verhalten bei anderen Fahrrädern mit XT-Schaltung ausprobieren. Wenn es sich da genauso verhält, gebe ich Ruhe. Ansonsten stimmt an meiner Schaltung/Einstellung irgendetwas nicht. Ich werde berichten…
> 
> 
> Noch eine andere Sache:
> Manchmal springt meine über Remote gesperrte Gabel nicht mehr zurück auf lockout. D.h., ich drücke auf den Schalter zur Entsperrung und nichts passiert. Wenn ich das aber reproduzieren will, dann klappt alles. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es immer dann passiert, wenn ich ein paar Minuten mit gesperrter Gabel gefahren bin. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder eine Idee?


Musst die erste wieder kurz entlasten...dann schaltet sie zurück in den Open Modus... 
Ist bei meiner auch so.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kross (9. August 2017)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Musst die erste wieder kurz entlasten...dann schaltet sie zurück in den Open Modus...
> Ist bei meiner auch so....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


O.K., danke, versuche ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clickfrosch (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen, an meinem 7.9 fand ich die XT-Schaltung auch schwergängig(bin Neuling). Jetzt, nach über einem Jahr(Schönwetterfahrten)
geht sie weich wie ein Katzenfell. Störungen oder Defekte hatte ich bislang nicht, bewege das Teil aber auch nicht artgerecht. Bestellt, bezahlt und geliefert im August 2016!


----------



## keF (12. Februar 2018)

Ich bin am Grand Canyon Al Slx 9.0 interessiert in der Farbe Stealth-Ano.

Hat jemand bereits das Rad oder ein anderes in der gleichen Farbe von den 2018er Modelle und kann evtl ein Bild davon hochladen?

Es kostet derzeit 1699€. Wo dürfte in etwa der Preis liegen beim Ausverkauf?


----------



## poekelz (12. Februar 2018)

Im Ausverkauf gibt´s das bestimmt für 250 in einem Jahr so...


----------



## mr_koro (18. März 2018)

Hallo,
ich überlege für meinen Sohn (173cm, 81cm Schritthöhe, schlank) ein Grand Canyon zu kaufen.
Beim Modell schwanke ich zwischen dem AL SL 7.0 und dem AL SLX 8.0.
Momentan schwanke ich bei der Größe zwischen S und M.
Etwas komisch finde ich die Angabe der Sitzhöhe bei Größe M: 691-792 mm
D.h. hier gibt es - im Gegensatz zu den anderen Größen - einen Bereich von nur ca. 10cm? 
Die minimale Sitzhöhe müsste doch kleiner sein, oder?

Tendenz geht eher Richtung M, wenn er zu gestreckt sitzen sollte, dann müsste halt ein kürzerer Vorbau her (5 oder 6 cm). 
Was meint ihr? Würde M passen?

lg, Helmut


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2018)

wie alt ist dein sohn? wächst er noch?

die angabe der sitzhöhe ist natürlich blödsinn.

sitzrohhrlänge + sattelaufbau = min.
sitzröhrlänge + sattelaufbau + länge sattelstütze - mindesteinstecktiefe sattelstütze = max. (wobei das maß mit einer längeren sattelstütze als der standardmäßig verbauten natürlich noch nach oben erweitert werden kann.)


----------



## mr_koro (18. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> wie alt ist dein sohn? wächst er noch?



Nein, er wächst nicht mehr, ist schon 21.
Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass Grösse S etwas zu klein wäre...


----------



## Sunseeker72 (22. März 2018)

Ich denke, S wäre zu klein. Ich bin 172cm, Schritthöhe 77 cm und fahre S. Das passt bei mir wegen der kurzen Beine. Wer größer ist oder längere Beine hat, sollte beim Grand Canyon M nehmen.
Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Abuc (24. März 2018)

Würde auch sagen mindesten gr.M nehmen, rate dir aber liebers zum AL SLX 8.0 der rahmen ist doch eindeutig besser und moderner auch wenn Canyon doch ganz schön abgespeckt hat die Modelle gegenüber zum Vorjahr.
Das AL SLX 9.0 SL für 1999,-euro halte ich jetzt für das beste Modell dieses Jahr in der Sparte da.


----------



## mr_koro (26. März 2018)

Sunseeker72, abuc,

danke für die Antwort.
Das Canyon in Größe M ist bestellt und seit Mittwoch unterwegs (DHL lässt sich leider etwas viel Zeit damit).
Es ist das AL SL7.0 in rot geworden.


----------



## Nummer35 (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Grand Canyon SLX 9.9 von 2017 mit einem 2x11 Drivetrain und wollte einen Droper Post nachrüsten. Jedoch habe ich oben am Headtube keine Öffnungen mehr übrig um den Post zu verlegen. Habt ihr Tipps wie ich das am besten machen kann?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Bremsleitungsfuehrung-Kunststoff-p211/


----------



## poekelz (22. Mai 2018)

Moin,
ich fahre ein 2016er GC mit 2x10 Antrieb, da demnächst ein Verschleißaustausch bei der Kette ansteht, überlege ich gleich eines dieser tollen 11fach Updates (Kette, Ritzel, Schaltwerk, Shifter) anzuschaffen und damit die Übersetzungsbandbreite zu erhöhen.

Spricht etwas dagegen?


----------



## Abuc (25. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube die Kettenblätter an die Kurbel musste auch mit tauschen, eigentlich lohnt sich das upgrad nicht weil eigentlich alles was mit Schaltung zutun hast austauschen musst.


----------



## mohlo (17. Juni 2018)

Habe am Wochenende bei Strive verkauft und liebäugele nun mit dem Grand Canyon Trail. Bei 182cm KörpegKörpe und 86cm Schrittlänge wird es wohl in "M" passen. Geplant ist die Anschaffung im Frühjahr 2018, da ich im Sommer mit dem Rennrad und im Herbst mit dem Crosser fahre. Was meint ihr, werden dann neue Rahmen (für Männer) kommen? Die Frauen-Version würde ja schon im März 2018 geupdated.


----------



## Landjaeger (21. Juni 2018)

Sorry, leider im falschen Topic gepostet..


----------



## brandmeiser (18. Februar 2019)

Bei den 2019er Grand Canyons sind viele Größen nicht verfügbar bzw. ausverkauft. Es sind auch die gleichen Modelle wie 2018. Eine Trail Version fehlt komplett. Irgendwie merkwürdig. Kommt hier noch ein Update?


----------



## Henning W (5. März 2019)

brandmeiser schrieb:


> Bei den 2019er Grand Canyons sind viele Größen nicht verfügbar bzw. ausverkauft. Es sind auch die gleichen Modelle wie 2018. Eine Trail Version fehlt komplett. Irgendwie merkwürdig. Kommt hier noch ein Update?



Was soll denn da noch kommen ? Die Alu-Räder gehen von ganz unten bis ca. EUR 2.000,--. Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren nichts geändert, außer das die Carbon-Rahmen günstiger werden. 
Mich wundert es sowieso das Canyon im Preissegment EUR 2.000,-- noch einen Alu-Rahmen anbietet.


----------



## eric_est.85 (2. April 2019)

Mein GC AL SLX 7.9 Gr. M aus 2016, in aktuellen XC Race Aufbau. Die Variosattelstütze habe ich aber schon wieder ausgebaut. Ich mag es einfach am XC Racer.


----------



## Blackflash (13. April 2019)

brandmeiser schrieb:


> Bei den 2019er Grand Canyons sind viele Größen nicht verfügbar bzw. ausverkauft. Es sind auch die gleichen Modelle wie 2018. Eine Trail Version fehlt komplett. Irgendwie merkwürdig. Kommt hier noch ein Update?



Das frage ich mich auch .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaikEckert (26. April 2019)

brandmeiser schrieb:


> Bei den 2019er Grand Canyons sind viele Größen nicht verfügbar bzw. ausverkauft. Es sind auch die gleichen Modelle wie 2018. Eine Trail Version fehlt komplett. Irgendwie merkwürdig. Kommt hier noch ein Update?




Habe da mal bei Canyon nachgehakt, die allgemeine Antwort ist ja
Allerdings bekam ich Aussagen von ja 2-3 Wochen nach dem Festival (sprich nächste Woche) bis spätestens im Sommer.

Genaueres können (wollen) sie nicht sagen.
Auch im Thema Ausstattung können/wollen sie nichts sagen. Wobei das die unteren Modelle mit suntour ausgestattet sind und das 9 wmn mit einer 2 Fach Ausstattung, kein dropper, sie wohl nicht ein Upgrade nach oben bringen. Ich warte ja selbst auf das Upgrade aber habe keine zu großen Hoffnungen auf Canyon in 2019 bei den GC eher auf einen Rabatt der 18.

Das ich vor Ort auch unprofessionell beraten wurde macht meinen Zweifel nicht gerade besser. Obwohl ich mit meinem GC 5.9 von 2017 zufrieden bin doch das habe ich auch als Anfänger gekauft.


----------



## b4cksl4sh (29. April 2019)

Verkaufe übrigens mein Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 falls Interesse besteht: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1257131-canyon-grand-canyon-al-slx-9-9-grosse-l


----------



## Krallos (30. April 2019)

Ich warte auch auf die Trail-Version. Bin sie letztes Jahr im Oktober probegefahren .. und es hat alles sofort auf Anhieb gepasst. Teuer, aber ein Hammer Hardtail mit den Komponenten, die ich auch haben möchte. Will nicht erst eine Version kaufen und dann auf Trail umbauen . Leider war das Trail da schon nicht lieferbar und der Berater (der seinen Job gut gemacht hat) konnte/wollte keine Angaben über die Zukunft machen. 
Den Onlinechat zu bemühen, kann man sich schenken .. die wissen überhaupt nix zur Verfügbarkeit/Modeljahrwechsel zu sagen. 
Derweil fahre ich mein 20 Jahre altes Trek „runter“. 

Krallos


----------



## schocohu (8. Mai 2019)

Moin moin,

ich hab am Ostersamstag eine ähnliche Aussage bekommen. Da hieß in ca. einem Monat.
Hab gestern nochmal geschaut ob es was neues gibt und siehe da, die ausverkauften Modelle sind von der Leinwand verschwunden.

Die Spannung steigt.


----------



## Krallos (9. Mai 2019)

schocohu schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab am Ostersamstag eine ähnliche Aussage bekommen. Da hieß in ca. einem Monat.
> Hab gestern nochmal geschaut ob es was neues gibt und siehe da, die ausverkauften Modelle sind von der Leinwand verschwunden.
> ...



Ist mir zu blöd geworden, die Warterei .. fahre seit Montag das Radon JEALOUS AL 10.0. 

Krallos


----------



## schocohu (16. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand schon eine Meinung zu den neuen Modellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krallos (16. Mai 2019)

schocohu schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine Meinung zu den neuen Modellen?


Das was aktuell reinkommt, scheint mir Traillastiger als die Vorherigen Modelle .. und Einfachantrieb setzt sich dort mehr durch 

Krallos


----------



## MaikEckert (16. Mai 2019)

Ab 7.0 120 mm Federweg, mit 68 ,5 moderner Lenkwinkel, ab 8.0 dropper, 
7 mit judy rxsx ab 8 fox 34.
Und das 8 verwirrt mich
7&9 hat eagle gx und somit 1x12. Das 8 deore Schalter sonst slx Antrieb mit 2x11

Und sind schwerer geworden.


----------



## Blackflash (19. Mai 2019)

Hi,
jetzt habe ich mir gerade für meinen Sohn das alte GC 7.0 gekauft, welches deutlich leichter sein soll (11,8kg).
Frage an die Experten: Soll  ich es umtauschen und eins von den neuen nehmen ?..
LG Blackflash


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2019)

wieso hast du es dir dann gekauft ? das weiß man doch vorher...


----------



## Blackflash (19. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## MaikEckert (20. Mai 2019)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Hi,
> jetzt habe ich mir gerade für meinen Sohn das alte GC 7.0 gekauft, welches deutlich leichter sein soll (11,8kg).
> Frage an die Experten: Soll  ich es umtauschen und eins von den neuen nehmen ?..
> LG Blackflash



Wenn der Preis merkbar günstiger ist und mehr xc lastig gefahren wird, würde ich sogar nein sagen
Wenn der Preis ähnlich war und traillastiger dann ja aber das 8.0 Dropper sind wunderbar zu fahren und die fox 34 mit 120mm reicht aus. Einziges Manko 2x11.
Zum 7.0 würde ich eher abraten 1x12 ist zwar da aber ohne dropper und mit judy silver.


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2019)

2x11 ist kein Manko, was ein Käse !


----------



## MaikEckert (20. Mai 2019)

Kommt drauf an was man will, ich fahre lieber 1x. Ist einfach angenehmer zu fahren, u.a. leiser, ein Kabel und Hebel weniger, Gewicht könnte man auch nehmen aber Einstellungen lass ich Mal raus.
Klar für lange Strecken oder ein Allrounder der auch Asphalt frisst ist ein Mehrfach Antrieb von Vorteil, wenn man aber bei sich mit 1x klar kommt würde ich den definitiv bevorzugen.
Aber das ist Geschmacks und Anwendungssache genau wie so vieles am Rad.


----------



## Blackflash (21. Mai 2019)

MaikEckert schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis merkbar günstiger ist und mehr xc lastig gefahren wird, würde ich sogar nein sagen
> Wenn der Preis ähnlich war und traillastiger dann ja aber das 8.0 Dropper sind wunderbar zu fahren und die fox 34 mit 120mm reicht aus. Einziges Manko 2x11.
> Zum 7.0 würde ich eher abraten 1x12 ist zwar da aber ohne dropper und mit judy silver.



Hi, vielen Dank. Der Preis ist der gleiche. Und eher XC plus Schulweg...
Dann bleibe ich beim altem GC.

Viele Grüsse Blackflash


----------



## MaikEckert (21. Mai 2019)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Hi, vielen Dank. Der Preis ist der gleiche. Und eher XC plus Schulweg...
> Dann bleibe ich beim altem GC.
> 
> Viele Grüsse Blackflash



Wenn der preis der gleiche ist ist ein Tausch doch eine Überlegung wert. Dropper ist schon eine tolle Sache. Vorallem auch für später wenn mehr gefahren wird bzw aggressiver würde sich die neue geo lohnrn
Vorteil bei der rockshox des alten modells super einfacher service, kann ich bei fox nicht Bewerten.
Also mit dem neuen ist er auch flott unterwegs das alte gibt paar Sekunden extra berg auf und gerade aus, aber berg ab wird das neue bei gleichem Fahrer deutlich mehr Spaß machen bei einem hardtail erst recht.

Ich würde mir das neue holen, habe aber mein gc 5.9 2017 auch bisschen mehr ummodeliert (120 statt 100 federung, spacer alle nach unten, Sattelstütze gekürzt für Abfahrt ( zu geizig für dropper) 740 statt 720 lenker und bald 1x Antrieb.) Es stört zwar etwas die Geometrie beim fahren (447 Kettenstrebe ist bisschen schwerer für einen Manual als 428) aber bis Geld da ist wird es halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wienerle77 (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo!
Frage, mein Tretlager am SLX 8 ist kaputt. Radist von 2018.
Canyon sagt das ich ein MT-500 Pressfit Lager brauche. Da schwanken ja die Preise von 12 euro bis 25. 
Meine Kurbel ist eine SLX M7000. Die wird für dieses Lager aber nicht als Empfehlung ausgegeben?
Wenn mir aber Canyon die Ersatzteile so mitteilt, dann müsste das ja ok sein?


----------



## MaikEckert (4. Februar 2022)

wienerle77 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Frage, mein Tretlager am SLX 8 ist kaputt. Radist von 2018.
> Canyon sagt das ich ein MT-500 Pressfit Lager brauche. Da schwanken ja die Preise von 12 euro bis 25.
> Meine Kurbel ist eine SLX M7000. Die wird für dieses Lager aber nicht als Empfehlung ausgegeben?
> Wenn mir aber Canyon die Ersatzteile so mitteilt, dann müsste das ja ok sein?


Im Endeffekt brauchst du nur ein Preffitlager von Shimano oder deren Dimensionen. Das wars. Und ob Boost oder nicht aber soweit ich weiß war da kein Boost dabei. Mehr ist es nicht


----------

